# Expert reveals tampering in JFK assassination photos



## MindWars (Jul 26, 2017)

*Dr. Jerome Corsi and researcher Ralph C. Cinque examine evidence of photographic manipulation related to the CIA and FBI’s investigation of the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.*

Expert Reveals Tampering in JFK Assassination Photos
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Most people who have a grain of logic left should be asking why has his record been kept secret for so long, Long after everyone is dead anyway. 
Do they not want the people to see how far back a deep state, crooked Government really goes.  Or do they not even care knowing most leftist sheep wouldn't believe it anyway.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 26, 2017)

You know you arent supposed to post conspiracies in the current events section, so why is it here?


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 27, 2017)

MindWars said:


> *Dr. Jerome Corsi and researcher Ralph C. Cinque examine evidence of photographic manipulation related to the CIA and FBI’s investigation of the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.*
> 
> Expert Reveals Tampering in JFK Assassination Photos
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 This thread is for theories only, but not for true facts.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 27, 2017)

MindWars said:


> *Dr. Jerome Corsi and researcher Ralph C. Cinque examine evidence of photographic manipulation related to the CIA and FBI’s investigation of the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.*
> 
> Expert Reveals Tampering in JFK Assassination Photos
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Which record are you talking about.

The records concerning Oswald have been public for decades even before his death.

there is very little we do not know about him.

The self proclaimed expert is nothing of the sort and simply repeating the same old tired cliches which have long since been debunked.

The evidence shows Oswald acted alone and no conspiracy theory to the contrary has any valid evidence


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 28, 2017)

Lee Harvey Oswald was a government secret agent. The government hires people from off of the streets as secret agents. They only paid them cash so that they cannot be discovered, and so that they can used them as their patsy. Basically that they are government's pawns. And now they are pumping their heads up with spy's movies to recruit their next victims. Like James Bond 007 films, and even up to date movies like Swordfish to persuade empty minded people that wants to be something in life. And that they tells them that they will become a chick magnet and will meet a lot of nasty women business, that if they will work for them.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 28, 2017)

Aletheia4u said:


> Lee Harvey Oswald was a government secret agent. The government hires people from off of the streets as secret agents. They only paid them cash so that they cannot be discovered, and so that they can used them as their patsy. Basically that they are government's pawns. And now they are pumping their heads up with spy's movies to recruit their next victims. Like James Bond 007 films, and even up to date movies like Swordfish to persuade empty minded people that wants to be something in life. And that they tells them that they will become a chick magnet and will meet a lot of nasty women business, that if they will work for them.



No no and no,

The idea of the CIA hiring dupes off the street as you claim is something made up by people with over active imaginations. You need to provide evidence for such a claim and it needs to be pretty solid evidence as it is a very lame assertion. A CIA agent might be recruited or someone who signs up to be an officer but they are usually very highly educated and intelligent people. They work over seas ( not domestically ) and they recruit agents. An agent is a spy who betrays his own nation. They do not recruit agents here in the US simply because the CIA is part of the government has no need to recruit traitors against  the US.


There is not and has never been any valid evidence found that Oswald was a CIA employee or agent or asset of any kind.. The claim has been made by many for decades but no credible evidence of any kind has ever been produced. The CIA was undoubtedly aware of Oswald and probably kept some information on him due to his emigration to the USSR. But once he returned they lost interest in him and he was not their problem. The State department and FBI knew who he was but from their perspective before the assassination he was a minor no body and not worth much time or resources.


Claiming he was a government agent is an extraordinary claim and such claims require extraordinary evidence which the second rate you tube videos you post do not provide


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 28, 2017)

there has been a lot of great new stuff on it lately exposing the multiple shooters and coverup that took place lately. great video,as you can see, you got them worried the fact the handlers sent two of their paid shills here to troll on your thread here.lol


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 28, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Harvey Oswald was a government secret agent. The government hires people from off of the streets as secret agents. They only paid them cash so that they cannot be discovered, and so that they can used them as their patsy. Basically that they are government's pawns. And now they are pumping their heads up with spy's movies to recruit their next victims. Like James Bond 007 films, and even up to date movies like Swordfish to persuade empty minded people that wants to be something in life. And that they tells them that they will become a chick magnet and will meet a lot of nasty women business, that if they will work for them.
> ...





Chuck Barris, 'Gong Show' host who claimed he was a CIA assassin, dies at 87

CIA hired private contractors for secret assassination project

CIA Hired Private Military Firm Blackwater for Secret Assassination Program | Democracy Now!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 28, 2017)

Aletheia4u said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *Dr. Jerome Corsi and researcher Ralph C. Cinque examine evidence of photographic manipulation related to the CIA and FBI’s investigation of the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.*
> ...



yeah this would be the perfect place and section to make a thread defending the warren commissions magic bullet theory that oswald was the lone assassin.

I can tell your new here,that you dont understand how this site works,that the mods here consider facts as conspiracy theories.they always move threads with facts into this section.


----------



## MindWars (Jul 28, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Even when the facts come from the CIA site itself.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2017)

Oswald heard that JFKs motorcade would be driving by the place he worked. So he brought his gun, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 28, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Oswald heard that JFKs motorcade would be driving by the place he worked. So he brought his gun, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out


 No, he really was told to stand watch up in the building for anyone aiming a gun at the President.  When he spotted someone aiming a gun at the president. He shot at the gunman, but he found out that his bullets were blanks. And the gunman turns and pointed his finger at Oswald and shouted, " Look!!, that is where the bullet came from."  Oswald realized that he was set up. And so he dropped the rifle and ran. He hid in a movie theater, but he did not know that he was being followed at the time. So when h was going to court. That they had paid a mobster to shoot him before he can opened up his mouth about Ted Cruz's father setting him up..


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2017)

Aletheia4u said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald heard that JFKs motorcade would be driving by the place he worked. So he brought his gun, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> ...


It all comes into focus when you provide the simplest solution


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 28, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> there has been a lot of great new stuff on it lately exposing the multiple shooters and coverup that took place lately. great video,as you can see, you got them worried the fact the handlers sent two of their paid shills here to troll on your thread here.lol



There has never been any evidence found of a shooter other than oswald despite your empty claim which cannot support.

The fact is proven you are lying because you resort to the claim of paid trolls which is a fiction made up by conspiracy loons who know they cannot provide evidence and have lost the argument by default.

You concede the argument when you resort to the paid troll lie and i acknowledge your surrender


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 28, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



The Warren Commission had no magic bullet theory. The Warren Commission made no mention of a magic bullet nor did it ever describe a bullet which moved in a magical way. The Warren Commission never described a bullet behaving in any way at all which was abnormal or unusual.

the magic bullet theory was a term invented by the conspiracy nut Jim Garrison and repeated ad nauseum by many other conspiracy kooks. It is not a theory at all it is a proven false hood and lie. The theory is not even about a bullet it is about the government making claims about the bullet which the government never did.

Try and find one citation quote or passage in the Warren Commission which describes a bullet behaving in an abnormal or magical way. You cannot and will not because they never did and that proves that the magic bullet theory is a lie created by conspiracy theorists and those who cite it as you did are gullible enough to be conned by it.

The OP video presented no facts instead only speculation and the evidence which proves Oswald was the shooter has yet to be challenged by facts.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2017)

Oswald fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out

That is all there is


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 28, 2017)

I wouldn't put anything beyond Johnson. The Democratic party is a very evil entity.

It wouldn't even surprise me if Obama, Clinton and Comey were caught on tape raping and  torturing children before they sacrificed them to Satan and ate them.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 28, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> I wouldn't put anything beyond Johnson. The Democratic party is a very evil entity.
> 
> It wouldn't even surprise me if Obama, Clinton and Comey were caught on tape raping and  torturing children before they sacrificed them to Satan and ate them.



Ok that's an opinion. Fine and dandy.

Doesn't prove anything though


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 28, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Oswald heard that JFKs motorcade would be driving by the place he worked. So he brought his gun, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out


All true except for the time line for when he bought the gun.

He bought the gun months ahead of time while living in Louisiana.

He did not buy it for any specific reason he just wanted some guns and bought two from the same source.

He just happened to own them when he realized the motorcade would pass by where he worked and would have an opportunity.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 28, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't put anything beyond Johnson. The Democratic party is a very evil entity.
> ...


Johnson was evil enough to reinstitute slavery and use slaves as cannon fodder. He was one evil bloodthirsty motherfucker.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 28, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Great, you hate johnson.

Doesn't prove anything about the JFK assassination however.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald heard that JFKs motorcade would be driving by the place he worked. So he brought his gun, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> ...



I said "brought" not "bought"


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 28, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I sit corrected


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> I wouldn't put anything beyond Johnson. The Democratic party is a very evil entity.
> 
> It wouldn't even surprise me if Obama, Clinton and Comey were caught on tape raping and  torturing children before they sacrificed them to Satan and ate them.


Moron

It was Ted Cruz's father


----------



## Carter Malone (Jul 28, 2017)

Aletheia4u said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *Dr. Jerome Corsi and researcher Ralph C. Cinque examine evidence of photographic manipulation related to the CIA and FBI’s investigation of the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.*
> ...




You won't find either at infowars.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 29, 2017)

thanks for posting that second to last video there,the one that has the title that says-How the government manipulates your thoughts.we NOW know what soupnazi looks like in real life. this shill trolls on message boards everywhere,his bosses sure pay him a lot of big bucks,he would never come back for all the ass beatings he gets everyday at so many different message boards for free,no way no how.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 29, 2017)

Ted Cruz's father was on the grassy knoll

LBJ sent him there


----------



## MindWars (Jul 29, 2017)

Aletheia4u said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...




MK ULTRA works well when they want to keep sheep from seeing the truth. So the opposite information will come out in order to keep people who are gullible enough believing everything true is nothing more than a conspiracy.

After all look at the MODS who continuously put stuff into CONSPIRACY even when factual information is right off the gawd dam CIA site , they're so fkn retarded , degenerate and love their Governmental parents so much they fall victim to the bs over and over constantly.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 29, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> thanks for posting that second to last video there,the one that has the title that says-How the government manipulates your thoughts.we NOW know what soupnazi looks like in real life. this shill trolls on message boards everywhere,his bosses sure pay him a lot of big bucks,he would never come back for all the ass beatings he gets everyday at so many different message boards for free,no way no how.


You know you just lied.

I have never been beaten and there are no such things as paid shills.

But since you continue to invoke that myth I accept your surrender and you admit you have no valid argument.

I stated facts you cannot refute. That is not getting a beating little fella.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 29, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



MK ULTRA is a big nothing joke and no facts have been produced from any CIA source.

Try again


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 29, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> thanks for posting that second to last video there,the one that has the title that says-How the government manipulates your thoughts.we NOW know what soupnazi looks like in real life. this shill trolls on message boards everywhere,his bosses sure pay him a lot of big bucks,he would never come back for all the ass beatings he gets everyday at so many different message boards for free,no way no how.


 in talking more on this,the mystery is over now what he looks like,he is that government paid shill behind that computer in that video.the mystery is over now,we NOW know what he looks like in real life.His boss sure pays him very well for the ass beatings he got from you in that OP and the many he has recieved from the likes of me over the years and too many others to remember.He is very rich now for all the ass beatings his boss paid him for all the years.

Ex CIA operative Howard Hunt is another credible source after denying it for years that he was in dallas that day,as you know,on his deathbed confession he finally admitted he lied all those years and said he WAS in dallas that day as part of a CIA assassination team to kill JFK that day and that Johnson had a big hand in it. You know all about this I am sure though.


----------



## hadit (Jul 29, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...


I've seen a recreation that shows the "magic bullet" was no such thing.  It moved in a straight line as it should have.  They're ignoring the fact that Connelly had turned to his right after hearing the first shot and was thus struck in the side.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 29, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for posting that second to last video there,the one that has the title that says-How the government manipulates your thoughts.we NOW know what soupnazi looks like in real life. this shill trolls on message boards everywhere,his bosses sure pay him a lot of big bucks,he would never come back for all the ass beatings he gets everyday at so many different message boards for free,no way no how.
> ...


Any one claiming another is a paid shill is by definition losing an argument and getting the real beating.

Hunt was not a valid credible witness and his so called confession has long since been debunked.

But you know all of that already


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 30, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> thanks for posting that second to last video there,the one that has the title that says-How the government manipulates your thoughts.we NOW know what soupnazi looks like in real life. this shill trolls on message boards everywhere,his bosses sure pay him a lot of big bucks,he would never come back for all the ass beatings he gets everyday at so many different message boards for free,no way no how.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 30, 2017)

Aletheia4u said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for posting that second to last video there,the one that has the title that says-How the government manipulates your thoughts.we NOW know what soupnazi looks like in real life. this shill trolls on message boards everywhere,his bosses sure pay him a lot of big bucks,he would never come back for all the ass beatings he gets everyday at so many different message boards for free,no way no how.


Still no evidence just speculative videos


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 2, 2017)

something that these paid shills like had it with the truth, wrongwinger and and the biggest troll of them all the NAZI shill here cant get around is that the doorway pic where the warren commission said that pic there of the guy with the dark plaid  vest and the white t shirt is one of the school book employees Bill Lovelady is the thing that proves that to be a lie and BS more than anything else is just like that great video says that you posted talked about,is that Lovelady was asked to show up in the clothes that he wore that day and he showed up in just a white t shirt just like that pic shows of a man in a white t shirt wearing that day there.He did not show up with a yellow vest on and he was adamanent he knew exactly what he was wearing that day and insisted that he just had on white t shirt which was in his signed affidated. Plus as they just proved,Lovelady was completely bald where that guy has much more hair on his head than Lovelady did back then.

Plus we also know that is oswald standing in the doorway with the dark plaid vest on is indeed oswald is because as you can see in that video,oswald is wearing that same dark plain vest when he is handcuffed in the jail that day.these shills fall flat on their face everyday with egg on their faces failing to disprove that Oswald was very factual in stating he did not shoot anybody that day,that he was just a patsy. they also end up with egg on their face trying to lie their way out of it knowing they are cornered that he did not fit the profile of a lone assassin seeking fame and glory by killing the president because if the fact that if he wanted fame and glory as the WC said he wanted,the last thing he would do is DENY that he did it if he was seeking fame. you would proudly BOAST about it.

as i said,their bosses pay them well for their embarrasssing defeats they suffer year after year on this.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 2, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> something that these paid shills like had it with the truth, wrongwinger and and the biggest troll of them all the NAZI shill here cant get around is that the doorway pic where the warren commission said that pic there of the guy with the dark plaid  vest and the white t shirt is one of the school book employees Bill Lovelady is the thing that proves that to be a lie and BS more than anything else is just like that great video says that you posted talked about,is that Lovelady was asked to show up in the clothes that he wore that day and he showed up in just a white t shirt just like that pic shows of a man in a white t shirt wearing that day there.He did not show up with a yellow vest on and he was adamanent he knew exactly what he was wearing that day and insisted that he just had on white t shirt which was in his signed affidated. Plus as they just proved,Lovelady was completely bald where that guy has much more hair on his head than Lovelady did back then.
> 
> Plus we also know that is oswald standing in the doorway with the dark plaid vest on is indeed oswald is because as you can see in that video,oswald is wearing that same dark plain vest when he is handcuffed in the jail that day.these shills fall flat on their face everyday with egg on their faces failing to disprove that Oswald was very factual in stating he did not shoot anybody that day,that he was just a patsy. they also end up with egg on their face trying to lie their way out of it knowing they are cornered that he did not fit the profile of a lone assassin seeking fame and glory by killing the president because if the fact that if he wanted fame and glory as the WC said he wanted,the last thing he would do is DENY that he did it if he was seeking fame. you would proudly BOAST about it.
> 
> as i said,their bosses pay them well for their embarrasssing defeats they suffer year after year on this.


It was Lovelady in the doorway and that is proven.

All witnesses present agree it was him and it looks nothing like Oswald.

You are wrong and grasping at straws.

This is proven beyond question and the video offered no evidence to the contrary.

Your use of nazi and paid shills proves you are defeated and you know it


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 2, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for posting that second to last video there,the one that has the title that says-How the government manipulates your thoughts.we NOW know what soupnazi looks like in real life. this shill trolls on message boards everywhere,his bosses sure pay him a lot of big bucks,he would never come back for all the ass beatings he gets everyday at so many different message boards for free,no way no how.
> ...




I give you the thread which USMB so generously tolerates so the shills can make their post count.

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 3, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Which proves nothing.

There are no paid shills and the concept is merely a lie to allow weak minds to avoid intelligent debate.

It is the conspiracy theory version of labeling someone racist or sexist or homophobic or whatever to shut down debate by simply labeling people and avoiding any need to argue based on evidence or merit.


----------



## gipper (Aug 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes...agreed...for simpletons like you.  

Must you always get duped by the government?  You would do will in an Orwellian world.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 3, 2017)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...



Insults and no facts.

typical of those duped by conspiracy theory con artists


----------



## gipper (Aug 3, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The facts are clear and have been discussed for decades.  

Anyone who thinks there WASN'T a conspiracy, is a dunce.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 3, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Wrong you ignore the facts and evidence and are in fact the dunce falling for worthless fantasy.

Every time you have tried to demonstrate a conspiracy the evidence has debunked and crushed you.

The fact remains all evidence points to OSwald acting alone and all the conspiracy theories have been proven cartoonish nonsense.

The dunces are those clinging to such nonsense.


----------



## gipper (Aug 3, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You clearly know nothing about the assassination or more appropriately defined as a coup d'etat.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 3, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You know that is false.

You damn good and well I am far better informed and educated about it than you.

i have debunked and proven you wrong many times over and the fact is you have no evidence to support such a stupid claim as a coup detat


----------



## gipper (Aug 3, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Not even close.

If you think Oswald acted alone, you clearly have outed yourself as a big government dupe.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 3, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You are wrong and you know it.

You can repeat childish claims all day but the evidence proves you wrong and shows he acted alone.

Had you ever done any real research and studied the assassination you would know this.

You never present evidence and have consistently had your claims debunked


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 3, 2017)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...



The facts are clear and have been discussed for decades.

Anyone who thinks there WASN'T a conspiracy, is a dunce.

You clearly know nothing about the assassination or more appropriately defined as a coup d'etat.

dude after all these years I would have thought YOU would have been bright enough to put USMB's resident troll and  paid shill WRONGwinger on your ignore list. It only took me to look at five to ten posts of his my first year where he ignored facts and never addresssed them on the JFK assassination before i put him on ignore.

wrongwinger here tries to be funny.He knows he has been exposed as a paid shill so he tries to convince everyone he is not by posting that he is a paid poster.a nice troll tactic that just backfires on him.

He was pretty much one of the very first i did put on ignore my first year i got here.you being a vet and all,i cant believe you have not done the same. that is the worst thing you can do is feed these trolls.Him and agent nazi shill are the worst. best thing to do is put them on ignore so they can show to the whole world what morons they are and how they desperatly seek attention talking to themselves desperate to get you to read their replies. what kind of stupid fuck talks to themselves as they do ESPECIALLY the nazi shill.He no doubt has conversations with himself in his own room all the time. he is such a psychotic nutcase in such desperate need of attention. I mean seriously,when someone tells ME they are putting me on ignore "which has been many times in the past because they got frustrated with the fact I took them to school that oswald was innocent and they knew they could not counter my facts and refused to addresss them and then telling me they had me on ignore as a result." see that is how you can tell the difference between a sheep in denial that he lives in a banana republic and a paid shill like nazi troll and agent wrongwinger,they make up lie after lie because they are paid so well by their handlers to troll here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 3, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I can only say this so many times -

ESPECIALLY this stupid fuck dumbass. He is so desperate for attention that he addresses people such as myself who have had him on ignore for YEARS in the first person. If that is not someone who is ready for the rubber room.I dont know what is.

He is so psychotic the fact he addresses people who have him on ignore in the first person that like i said,he obviously talks to himself and has conversations with himself at home in his room.  to go to lengths like that for attention,is scary stuff.I mean do YOU talk to posters in the first person who you KNOW have you on ignore? I did not think so.

I never read his posts of course but i would wager my life savings he has talked to me in the first person on this thread.am I right or am I right? tell me I am wrong,you wont cause I know I am right.Thats always been his history and I dont see that ever changing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 3, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



I am not so sure those people are paid shills as had it with the truth,Godboy,WRONGwinger,and nazi shill are..

 Until the Donald gets rid of the CIA,the FBI,and the fed as Kennedy our last REAL president we had tried to do,as far as I am concerned he is no different than that evil witch and war mongrel Hellery and she might just as soon been elected. Till the Donald does that.then he is no different that each president since LBJ who have all served the bankers and  the elite instead of the people. He has three in a half months to prove me wrong but I am not holding my breath that he will prove me wrong as much as I want to be wrong about him.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 3, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



That's a pretty hard row to hoe there, mister.

Yes, Kennedy was on the right track and that's why they offed him.

Trump's doing OK so far.

I'm not mad with what he's done thus far, it seems the Senate has hamstrung him at every available opportunity.

They need term limits, prosecution if they take bribes, and to be elected by the state legislature, as it was.

They will not vote for that, so another means is needed to achieve that goal.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 3, 2017)

MindWars said:


> *Dr. Jerome Corsi and researcher Ralph C. Cinque examine evidence of photographic manipulation related to the CIA and FBI’s investigation of the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.*
> 
> Expert Reveals Tampering in JFK Assassination Photos
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



When the news announced that Lee Harvey Oswald was being escorted outside, my Dad called out, "Come and watch this guy get shot!"  Best call since Ruths HR.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 3, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Yeah I am sure you are right that the senate has hamstrung him.But he CAN reinstate Kennedys executive order he signed that if it was still in place today as it was for 5 months when he signed it where it pretty much eliminated the fed the world would not be in the mess it is today with so many fake wars going on that the CIA and mossad start all the time in serving their masters the fed.

Till he reinstates that order which as president he has all the power in the world to do,does not need the approval of congress or the senate to do so,till he does that,to me he is just another puppet for the establishment just like they have all been.

AND until he cuts off aide to Israel as kennedy did,the LAST president who had the balls to stand up to Israel who along with the CIA is always starting wars in other countries,he is no different than the rest.

I am not saying he is just another puppet president as they have all been since LBJ,I am just saying till he does ALL of these acts I listed which he very well has the power to do,then he is just all talk and not action and no different than Hellery. the CIA,the FED,the FBI and Israel are the four main reasons the world is in the mess it is.

Till he takes action and gets rid of these evil institutuions in america and again cuts off funding to Israel,i consider him just another puppet. as i said.has a little over 3 years to prove me wrong,its time to put up or shut up and prove to everyone he is different.

All I am saying is I am giving him a little over 3 years to prove me wrong,that he is different than all the other clown presidents we have had since LBJ.


the sad thing is these paid shill wrong winger and nazi killer boy here,they both ignorantly and mistakenly think they are protected by them for trolling for money everyday.But they will find out in the end that once they accomplish the feat and get rid of us as they want to,that if they are successful at that,they wont stop with just as,they will come after THEM as well and kill them off also since they will no longer need them to troll message boards for them anymore.to thier stupidity they think they are protected by them but they will find out different in the future years down the road and they will meet their place in hell for partipating in this coverup.

whats really sad,is they dont get any of this and they will post a smiley to try and convince themselves its not true.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 3, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Sir, I have no doubt that he is.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Aug 3, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 I know. But i like to see them wiggle around from the truth.


The experiments include: the exposure of people to chemical and biological weapons (including infection of people with deadly or debilitating diseases), human radiation experiments, injection of people with toxic and radioactive chemicals, surgical experiments, interrogation and torture experiments, tests involving *mind-altering substances*, and a wide variety of others. Many of these tests were *performed on children*,[1] the sick, and mentally disabled individuals, often under the guise of "medical treatment". In many of the studies, a large portion of the subjects were poor, racial minorities, or prisoners[_citation needed_].


*MKULTRA[edit]*
*Founding[edit]*
In 1953, the CIA placed several of its interrogation and mind-control programs under the direction of a single program, known by the code name MKULTRA, after CIA director Allen Dulles complained about not having enough "human guinea pigs to try these extraordinary techniques".[126] The MKULTRA project was under the direct command of Dr. Sidney Gottlieb of the Technical Services Division.[126] The project received over $25 million, and involved hundreds of experiments on human subjects at eighty different institutions.

In a memo describing the purpose of one MKULTRA program subprogram, Richard Helms said:

We intend to investigate the development of a chemical material which causes a reversible, nontoxic aberrant mental state, the specific nature of which can be reasonably well predicted for each individual. This material could potentially aid in discrediting individuals, eliciting information, and implanting suggestions and other forms of mental control.

— Richard Helms, internal CIA memo[127]
. Unethical human experimentation in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 3, 2017)

Aletheia4u said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



 I was actually talking to Gipper there but since you replied
agent WRONGwinger is not even worth the trouble,he doesnt even address the facts you pose that oswald was innocent and there were multiple shooters. He changes the subject all the time.

the evil NAZI shill i can see you wasting your time on though I guess because yeah,he squirms in evade mode when he is backed up against the wall all the time and always has to check with his boss on what to reply back with everytime.,

He likes to get get you to believe that the doctors in their haste did not know what they were talking about when they concluded the shot came from the front and uses government sources that toot the horn of the government such as wikipedia as sources. 

But  whats a REAL riot though,is when you post videos that have evidence that cant be debunked that the evidence was altered and tampered with,and they cant get around that there were multiple shooters and facts that oswald was innocent,he admits defeat everytime not even trying to counter the evidence in them with the old tiresome reply of that-that video has been debunked. and then says read the warren commission report as his standard reply when he knows he is taken to school on this. so yeah with him,i guess i can see why you would waste your time on his babble.

since you DID reply,tell me if I am correct that he is talking to me in the first person? if so,you see what i mean right there how he is psychotic in desperate need for attention because i dont know about you,but I MYSELF dont go around looking like a lunatic addressing someone in the first person when i know they have ME on ignore,do YOU? I am betting your answer is NO am I correct?


as i said,the guy really needs a rubber room the fact he has coversations with himself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 3, 2017)

agents Godboy,HAD IT WITH THE TRUTH the evil NAZI paid shill and WRONGwinger paid troll,they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.

"We don't have any proof that Oswald fired the rifle, and never did. Nobody's yet been able to put him in the building (Texas School Book Depository) with a gun in his hand."

Jesse Curry, who published the book, _The JFK Assassination File_ (1969), died of a heart attack in June, 1980.
We don't have any proof that Oswald fired the rifle, and never did. Nobody's yet been able to put him in the building (Texas School Book Depository) with a gun in his hand."


.


so much for the theory of the warren commission and our school system and the lamestream media oswald was the lone assassin.:roflol:

Notice that he said he thinks there was a good chance a shot came from the front but he said nobody has ever been able to put him in the 6th floor window with a rifle in his hand?

so much for the theory of the WC and our corrupt school system that oswald did it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 3, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You have it quite backwards and are outright lying.

There is no evidence of a coup or inside job or conspiracy to kill Kennedy and there was none years ago or now.

What you did is PRETEND to ignore me when you were crushed and proven wrong by evidence and then you merely show up once in while to taunt and respond in an oblique manner although you do know good and well ta you been defeated crushed and proven foolish and you ignore none of my posts.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 3, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


The fact that you always respond in an oblique manner to each of my posts proves you are lying and acting in a cowardly fashion. I have owned you and proven you wrong time and again and you can only cry at having been so completely crushed


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 3, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


They did not Off Kennedy, Oswald did which you have  never seen or presented evidence to refute


----------



## gipper (Aug 3, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


There is no evidence that Oswald did the killing, so you are full of shit.

The fact that Oswald was murdered in the most heavily guarded building in the whole fucking world at that time, is proof enough....and he was murdered in plain sight on live TV, by a gangster with mysterious ties who just happened to waltz into that building surrounded by cops, FBI, and state police.  Proof of conspiracy is everywhere...only statist big government dupes cling to the absurd fiction presented by the Warren Commission.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 3, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



There is more evidence that Oswald murdered Kennedy than there is in the vast majority of murders. Massive overwhelming evidence and you are simply uninformed or dishonest or both to say otherwise.

The Dallas Police headquarters was NOT the most heavily guarded building in the world at that time or even close to it. The FBI and state cops were NOT guarding it.

So no it is not proof enough and your so called fact is a bit of fiction.

Jack Ruby for example was able to walk in and out pretty much at leisure weeks before Oswald's murder and so were some other odd ball people known to the PD.

Ruby was not a gangster and had no such mysterious ties in fact. 

No sir you are dead wrong there has been much speculation and supposition about conspiracy but no evidence ad none has ever been produced the evidence in fact shows Oswald killed Kennedy and acted alone.

This is despite all the movies you watch which brainwash you to think otherwise


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 3, 2017)

the paid shill ^ here can only go waaaa waaa waaa like the crybaby in defeat he has suffered.


gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Indeed,no evidence that oswald did it but plenty there were multiple shooters and plenty that he was innocent,the paid shill that just replied to your post  can only go waaa waaa waaaa like a little kid and sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.

this is all he does everytime he opens his mouth while balling like a baby in defeat- only paid shills like him deny reality and come back for ass beating after ass beating from the people like you cause their boss pays them the BIG BUCKS for their ass beatings.


Like clockwork,the paid shill has NOTHING to be able to debunk my last post. nothing bu the same old waaa waaaa waaaa in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 3, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> the paid shill ^ here can only go waaaa waaa waaa like a crybaby,he can only sling
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> ...



it has been conclusively proven to you many times that the opposite is true. You have been faced with MASSIVE evidence that Oswald acted lone and no one else was involved.

This is when you became a paid shill and began lying like a coward about having others on ignore even though you are owned and cry like a baby with every post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 3, 2017)

everytime the crybaby troll from post # 62 sees defeat and has to stoop to lying when he cant disprove my last post-this is what he does each time in EACH post in crybaby fashion  after suffering ass beating after ass beating from us.



poor little baby cant handle the ass beatings.

Must hurt his feeling that we know he would NEVER come back for these ass beatings for FREE.that we know he is paid major big bucks for his ass beatings he suffers here everyday.


you know,he is very fortunate he has a boss who is major rich because you just KNOW he has to go back and ask him for more raises each time for his constant ass beatings he sufferes here everyday from us and has one embarrassment after another he has to suffer.he would NEVER come back for these ass beatings for free.he has ONE RICH BOSS for sure that gives him major pay raises that he asks for each time.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 3, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> everytime the crybaby troll from post # 62 sees defeat and has to stoop to lying when he cant disprove my last post-this is what he does each time in EACH post in crybaby defeat after suffering ass beating after ass beating from us.
> 
> 
> 
> poor little baby cant handle the ass beatings.


You have lost every argument with facts and evidence which is why you lie in cowardly fashion about ignoring others


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2017)

another fart from the evil NAZI shill^


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 5, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> another fart from the evil NAZI shill^


Yes and that troll is you


----------



## gipper (Aug 11, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > another fart from the evil NAZI shill^
> ...



Good columns from Jacob Hornberger...see Part 1 and 2 at the link.  

_So, why would Oswald, the supposed devout communist, want to kill Kennedy when it was Kennedy who was initiating a dramatic turn toward peace, friendship, and mutual coexistence with the communist world, one that would obviously bring an end to the CIA’s assassination attempts against Castro and, for that matter, other people whose only crime was believing in socialism or communism? In fact, why assassinate Kennedy given that he would be replaced by a vice-president, Lyndon Johnson, whose mindset mirrored that of the national-security establishment that Kennedy was waging war against? Don’t forget, after all, that Johnson put a quick end to Kennedy’s plan to end the Cold War and soon began ramping up the Vietnam War, which ended up killing more than 58,000 American men and millions of Vietnamese people.  

*In trying to come up with a motive for Oswald, Sabato and Shenon, of course, are not alone. Ever since the Kennedy assassination, people have tried to come up with a motive for Oswald. None of them, including the Warren Commission, has been successful. That’s because the question they ask — What motivated Oswald to kill Kennedy? — is fatally flawed*, as we will see in Part 2of this essay.
Figuring Out the Kennedy Assassination, Part 1 - The Future of Freedom Foundation_

'Fatally flawed' is a nice way of saying, Oswald was a patsy.


----------



## gipper (Aug 11, 2017)

This from part 2...is very well written...

Was Oswald in fact an U.S. intelligence agent whose secret portrayal as a communist was used to frame him for assassinating the president? As I show in my ebook Regime Change: The JFK Assassination, *that’s the only thesis by which all the mysteries, anomalies, inconsistencies, and contradictions disappear.* It’s the only thesis by which all the pieces of circumstantial evidence fall into place in the Kennedy assassination.

*The problem is that all too many Americans find it too frightening to go down that road. *While they now accept the U.S. regime-change operations in Iran, Guatemala, Cuba, Chile, Congo, and others, which took place before, during, and after the Kennedy assassination, unfortunately they still cannot bring themselves to see that the assassination of President Kennedy is as much a part of our nation’s national-security heritage as those other regime-change operations are.

From Gipper - stop being frightened and accept the fact that the murder of JFK, was a coup d'etat.


----------



## Carter Malone (Aug 11, 2017)

Current events? Info wars? Do you have a credible source? What took so long for this to come out?


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## gipper (Aug 11, 2017)

Carter Malone said:


> Current events? Info wars? Do you have a credible source? What took so long for this to come out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


Who is your post addressed to?


----------



## Carter Malone (Aug 11, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> I wouldn't put anything beyond Johnson. The Democratic party is a very evil entity.
> 
> It wouldn't even surprise me if Obama, Clinton and Comey were caught on tape raping and  torturing children before they sacrificed them to Satan and ate them.




Muhammed

Republicans actually ARE evil. No other way to describe taking food out of their mouths.

Don't bother pretending they don't or that you didn't vote for it.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Carter Malone (Aug 11, 2017)

gipper said:


> Carter Malone said:
> 
> 
> > Current events? Info wars? Do you have a credible source? What took so long for this to come out?
> ...



The OP. Since he's the the only one who posted this thread in Current Events and the only one who posted a link to Info wars, I thought that would be obvious.

But I can see how you would not be able to figure that out. My mistake and you have mu apology.

[emoji849]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 11, 2017)

Carter Malone said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't put anything beyond Johnson. The Democratic party is a very evil entity.
> ...


You are full of shit. Show a video of Republicans taking food out of their mouths.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 11, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


No actually fatally flawed is not a nice way of saying Oswald is a patsy it issin fact just a rather ignorant opinion about a question.

The question is not flawed at all and even you are asking it as are the authors who criticize others for asking it.

Oswald's motive will never be 100% known which is normal in any case where a criminal dies before being brought to trial.

For example we know a lot about Ruby's motives because he plainly stated his motives in the years after he killed Oswald. On the other hand what Motive did Hitler have for starting the holocaust and murdering millions? Entire libraries full of books have been written to try and answer that question many of them offering intelligent conclusions some not.

Either way the question is not flawed people simply agree or disagree with the answer.


What Hornburger ignores is that motives are often complex and do not seem to make sense to an outsider. He claims It makes no sense for Oswald to kill Kennedy who was soft on communism. However what he ignores is that Oswald's marxist view were only one part of his character and other feelings or thoughts could easily provide a motive despite his political views.

For instance it is known he had a history of fantasizing about killing people to affect his preferred political change. His wife reported that he wanted to kill Nixon when Nixon was visiting New Orleans and she locked Oswald in a closet to prevent him from doing so.

It is also known that he attempted to murder general Edwin Walker ( ret.) which fact was discovered and proven after the murder of Kennedy.

This points to a person who is complex with conflicting emotions and ideas which Hornburger ignores trying to paint him as a one dimensional person.

This is normal as murder is often committed for motives which are lacking in reasonable logic and often contradictory.

Hornburger is a massive fail.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 11, 2017)

gipper said:


> This from part 2...is very well written...
> 
> Was Oswald in fact an U.S. intelligence agent whose secret portrayal as a communist was used to frame him for assassinating the president? As I show in my ebook Regime Change: The JFK Assassination, *that’s the only thesis by which all the mysteries, anomalies, inconsistencies, and contradictions disappear.* It’s the only thesis by which all the pieces of circumstantial evidence fall into place in the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...



it was not a coup d'etat sorry.

No it is not possible that Oswald was an intel agent as no evidence exists to support such a claim and it is a silly claim.

Even if it were true the claim that such an explanation makes all the mysteries and anomalies is a falsehood.
In fact it makes things worse for conspiracy theorists as such a stupid claim destroys many conspiracy theories.

Sorry gipper you are uneducated and  not very informed about the kennedy assassination. Nor is anyone afraid of such an idea it is simply stupid fiction with no evidence to back it up.

The evidence, which you fail to refute or even challenge, proves you wrong. It was a simple act of murder by one man not a coup.

The opinions you are posting are merely opinions and not very informed opinions they are NOT evidence.

Now very soon LARAM will make some stupid comment but he is already defeated before he does and he knows it


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 11, 2017)

gipper said:


> This from part 2...is very well written...
> 
> Was Oswald in fact an U.S. intelligence agent whose secret portrayal as a communist was used to frame him for assassinating the president? As I show in my ebook Regime Change: The JFK Assassination, *that’s the only thesis by which all the mysteries, anomalies, inconsistencies, and contradictions disappear.* It’s the only thesis by which all the pieces of circumstantial evidence fall into place in the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...



This from part 2...is very well written...

Was Oswald in fact an U.S. intelligence agent whose secret portrayal as a communist was used to frame him for assassinating the president? As I show in my ebook Regime Change: The JFK Assassination, *that’s the only thesis by which all the mysteries, anomalies, inconsistencies, and contradictions disappear.* It’s the only thesis by which all the pieces of circumstantial evidence fall into place in the Kennedy assassination.

*The problem is that all too many Americans find it too frightening to go down that road. *While they now accept the U.S. regime-change operations in Iran, Guatemala, Cuba, Chile, Congo, and others, which took place before, during, and after the Kennedy assassination, unfortunately they still cannot bring themselves to see that the assassination of President Kennedy is as much a part of our nation’s national-security heritage as those other regime-change operations are.

From Gipper - stop being frightened and accept the fact that the murder of JFK, was a coup d'etat.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 11, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > This from part 2...is very well written...
> ...


Repeating something which was proven wrong does not make it correct.

Oswald was not an intelligence agent.

IF he were it does not solve all the mysteries and contradictions.

Sorry no evidence exists that it was a coup


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 15, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Sorry, but I just have to interject here...... because your contentions and belief in the official story of the JFK assassination are nothing but akin to a wild-eyed young child eagerly awaiting Santa Claus. You claim to be infinitely more informed while I am claiming that you are either a troll or unbelievably ignorant. I am throwing out the challenge to you to debate the JFK public murder by rogue elements of the CIA and the shadow government. I dare you to watch the documentary "JFK To 9/11...Everything Is A Rich Man's Trick"....you can watch it for free on youtube. It wasn't the only source for me in my quest for the truth but it is the best documentary that ties so many things together. If you are not willing to invest a few hours in seeing how there could be those that disagree with you? Then you are not worth a shit in a debate. I tackle issues from every possible angle which is why I don't lose debates. What say ye????


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 16, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




Watchiing a video is not a debate fool.

it is you not worth a damn in a debate. You never post evidence or facts or address them when others do so do not go around judging other people's debating skills when you run like a coward and refuse to even TRY and dbeate.

Sorry BOY but making assertions and then claiming you know more is not a debate style either and that is all you do even after those assertions are proven false and they have been CONSISTENTLY proven wrong.

You have yet to tackle issue but I would like to see you try.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 16, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




I never said that it was "debating" but it will give you a different view point of where I am coming from and your chance to get a head start  to refute the testimony of those that were there. The story that only three shots were fired was total bullshit because there was a throat shot, one that missed and caused a chip of concrete to hit a bystander, one shot that landed in the grass in front of a lady bystander. So many holes in the dyke to put fingers in and the witnesses that proved to be a potential problem? They simply met untimely demises. What about the actions of the Secret Service when they took JFK's body at gunpoint when they had no jurisdiction to do so? The bullet that just so happened to show up on the gurney (in pristine condition)....the incredibly sloppy way it was done and the major cover-up that followed. It's all in there....are you too afraid to watch it or would you rather defend the laughable conclusions of the Warren Commission that included  Alan Dulles that JFK fired as head of the CIA, the very ones at the heart of the conspiracy? You are ignorant because you want to remain ignorant because you refuse to look at it from any other angle.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 16, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



No it was not total bullshit it is proven fact. Oswald fired three shots and no one else did. The videos you cite selectively cherry pick witnesses and than massively interpret what they say and in fact the witnesses they pick are of dubious credibility or proven outright liars.
Witnesses are always the weakest of evidence and no physical or forensic evidence supports the witnesses picked in your videos. Physical and forensic evidence trumps those witnesses and in fact most witnesses to the event support the physical evidence.

There was no throat shot period and that is proven by unchallenged evidence. There was an exit wound out of the throat and that shot entered from behind.

Yes one shot missed and caused a fragment to hit a bystander that is nothing new. It did not however land in the grass it fragmented and shattered upon impact and no pieces large enough to see were ever found. The other two shots logically account for all of the wounds.

No abnormal number of witnesses met their demise untimely or otherwise. there were literally hundreds of witnesses or even thousands if you expand it out to the entire motorcade or to the events which happened after the assassination.

The fact is those witnesses were of all ages and backgrounds and since every body dies sooner or later there is no statistical anomaly in their deaths

It IS true that the Secret Service took the body when they had no legal authority to do so but that is not evidence of a cover up it is merely evidence that in a desperate and high stress situation people will behave irrationally. It is however a falsehood that they did so at gun point.

Yes the bullet fell out of connally's leg in DAMAGED condition. It was never pristine and the damage done to it is consistent with such bullets.

There was nothing sloppy about it and no evidence of a major coverup.

I have watched it and it is more fiction than real.

There is no evidence of any kind in your video to challenge the WC report which YOU HAVE NEVER READ.

The facts I have presented above are verifiable and easily so and they ruin your scatter shot attempt at debate.

So since every point you have made has been debunked try and present some evidence


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 16, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Did you watch the video? Yes or no? Nothing I have stated here has been debunked by independent researchers but of course the "Operation Mockingbird" lamestream media has done it's spinning, ducking, dodging and deflecting because that is their job as propagandists. 

So, this is what you are claiming we should believe? That the magic bullet entered JFK's back and then passed through his upper back and lower neck and THEN came out of his throat just below the Adam's Apple THEN hit Connally's back, passed through his body smashing several inches of his rib and came out of the right side of his chest THEN it hit his wrist breaking the radius bone where it then exited the wrist and embedded it's self in his left thigh and then worked it's way out of the body while Connally laid on a stretcher in pristine condition where it was found by a hospital employee?


Be honest....you believe in the tooth fairy as well.......


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 16, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Yes I told you I have watched it and you are absolutely WRONG.

It has been massively debunked and proven to be FICTION.

The claims you dug from that video are LONG LONG since proven false., there was NO throat shot only an exit wound in the throat, NO bullet landed near a woman's feet, the Secret Service did NOT remove the body at gun point.

The bullet WAS NOT FOUND IN PRISTINE CONDITION so stop repeating that PROVEN LIE.

The bullet is still in the possession of the national archives and it is damaged and caved in just as one would expect. THE PRISTINE COMMENT IS A PROVEN LIE as are the rest of the claims from the video

The claims in the video are patently FALSE. There was no abnormal number of witnesses. who died or met untimely demises PERIOD.


The magic bullet theory is NOT about a bullet.

Bullets sometimes DO pass through more than one body causing multiple wounds it is not abnormal and battlefield accounts have many such examples.

The magic bullet theory is instead about a government claim.

The theory is that the government tried to explain that a bullet zigzagged swerved and turned in midair to do inflict these wound but they never did. That is the government, the warren commission NEVER MADE ANY SUCH CLAIM. Which proves that the video is full of lies and you have not done proper research because you have never read the warren commission report. You have no idea what it says. You simply believe whatever someone tells you without checking which is gullible and naive. The conspiracy crowd ARE THE MOST GULLIBLE AND NAIVE ONES, although they claim others are. Just look at your friend LARAM who is a cowardly liar who never even tries to present evidence or facts and ignores them at all costs

The magic bullet theory is a lie invented by Jim Garrison and repeated adnauseum by endless conspiracy fools.

Once again bullets can and often DO hit multiple bodies causing multiple wounds and THAT IS NOT magical.

You have no evidence at all and are proven wrong


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 16, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Really? You saw the eyewitnesses of those that saw shooters in other buildings and thought they were S.S at the time? You saw the S.S agent that was pulled off the back end of the car as it was going down Elm? Show me YOUR evidence that this documentary has been debunked. The picture of GH Bush that was in Dealy Plaza has been debunked? Lansdale's appearance in Dealy Plaza as well has been debunked? What about E Howard Hunt's deathbed confession? He was lying as well? The magic bullet theory is the most ridiculous fucking thing I have ever been told to buy and to add insult to injury it just fell out of his thigh.......HOLY shit.......


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 16, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Yes I saw the film and it is fiction.

There are no witnesses who saw other shooters in other buildings sorry but that is a complete fabrication.

The film is wrong from the first few words when it claims that Oswald shot from an office building when in fact it was a warehouse. It is a sloppy in accurate and lousy piece of film making with no credible research.

It was not elm street where the Secret Service agent was pulled off of the limo it was in fact at the airport and not even on a city street yet. And it was done so because he was not at his assigned post.

There is no picture of GH Bush in dealey plaza the film is grasping at straws and creating outright lies on that one as any child can see looking at the photo.

Over 100 people have claimed to have been the " other shooter : and Hunt is no more credible than any of them making his so called confession worthless and false.

Yes the magic bullet theory is a ludicrous lie which you believe and fell for like a total sucker.

One more time try to grasp this. The theory is not about a bullet it is about the government making claims WHICH THEY NEVER DID

YOU BELIEVE THE MAGIC BULLET THEORY.

Yes those guys are lying and the proof is that not one SPECK of evidence supports their claims but a MOUNTAIN of evidence supports the Warren Commission which you have never bothered to read.

And intelligent person looks at both sides of the argument but you have never done so.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 16, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



So some more proof of lies in the film which debunks it.

They claim that Oswald was killed before he had his chance to tell his own side of the story. THIS IS FALSE.

HE in fact had two days during which he spoke to his family, to the media and press, and to cops and even made phone calls to lawyers.

Sorry he had many opportunities to tell his side and to tell it to THE ENTIRE WORLD.

In addition they then go on to say that because of this no further investigation was considered necessary which IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE.

They immediately began investigating and continued to do so by establishing the Warren Commission which conducted a comprehensive and exhaustive investigation into all aspects of the assassination.

You have yet to challenge that commission report and have no idea what they ever reported.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 16, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Oswald never shot anyone nor does the documentary claim that he fired a single. So you really watched it? I have my doubts because there was indeed personal testimony from those that saw other shooters and described them....how did you miss that? How deeply have you even delved into this or have you accepted the official narrative lock, stock and barrel? You keep claiming that "this and that" has been debunked but I have yet to see you post a link to any source....credible or not.
The Warren Commission with crooks like Allen Dulles and a CFR member along with John J McCloy, another CFR member and both were Rockefeller proteges and belonged to the Knights of Malta? Clay Boggs, a Rockefeller friendly puppet that later had misgivings about the "magic bullet theory" and died mysteriously in 72? Gerald Ford, CFR member? If you don't know anything about the CFR, I suggest you take the time to learn about it.

There is no fucking way that a single bullet created all those wounds in Connally and JFK......total bullshit and thus the term "the magic bullet theory". BTW, I believed the official version for a very long time but what I have learned about this corporate entity that lamely attempts to pass itself off as a legitimate governmental body is that they lie their fucking asses off and why can they get away with it? Because they control the media.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 16, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




No, Oswald was kept locked away and since he was an intel agent and he had to be careful who he talked to. He knew about the plot and he even stated that he was a "patsy" which is the modus operandi of this corporate entity and it's hired thugs in the CIA like using patsies like Sirhan Sirhan, Timothy McVeigh, James Earl Ray, Adam Lanza, etc, etc......notice a pattern here?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 16, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Yes I watched it and proved I did demonstrating what thhey claimed. I never said that the film made a claim that Oswald fired a single. The evidence proves and is supprted by the vast majority of witnesses that yes he fired 3 shots.

They claimed there were 8 shooters and they know the names and even how much they were paid which is total bullshit.I missed nothing and I dare you to provide any such testimony from any such witness

Now you need to understand you are dead wrong NO WITNESS saw another shooter period. One cannot prove a negative therefore the burden is on you to find any sch credible witness who claims to have seen a second shooter YOU WILL Not be able to.

The film mentions such people as Lee Bowers and Mary Moorman and Sam Rowland.

Sam Rowland actually saw one man in the window which Oswald FIRED from he did not testify to seeing a second shooter. Mary Moorman saw no shooter at all she was in fact filming the motorcade.

Lee bowers was actually BEHIND the grassy knoll with a clear unobstructed view of where a shooter would be on the knoll and he saw no one with a gun or firing a gun.

Did you bother to ask why the film never presents a recording or transcript of these people's testimony? They did  not do so because the film lies and the producers know none of these people said what the producer CLAIMS they said. The producers lied.

I used the film itself to debunk the film and proved it in that manner the film is contradictory and offers no evidence. I have yet to see a link from you either,,

As I have said it is not bullshit. Many battlefield accounts of bullets striking more than one person exist and when that happens there WILL be multiple wounds so you are merely proving you know nothing about gun fire.

The rest of your post about CFR and Crooks is irrelevant as it is just opinion and doe snot constitute evidence.

unlike you I have evidence i have facts you have belief and faith in delusional films


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 16, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


 Hen was kept locked away because he was under arrest for murder and no just of Kennedy. He also murdered a cop.

There has never been any evidence to show he was an intel agent and the claim i laughable. Such characters are not employed by the CIA.

He was locked but not sealed off HE DID SPEAK the the press, and to his family and to lawyers these are documented FACTS.


No I do not notice a pattern as none of these people have much in common except for being criminals.

You have yet to offer EVIDENCE


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 16, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...





"The film is wrong from the first few words when it claims that Oswald shot from an office building when in fact it was a warehouse"


Then you claimed "I never said that the film made a claim that Oswald fired a single. The evidence proves and is supprted by the vast majority of witnesses that yes he fired 3 shots"


What witnesses are those? The police claims that three shells were found on the 6th floor....so who are the witnesses that claim Lee Harvey Oswald fired ANY shot, much less three of them?

BTW, I did a little peeking into your posting history here. Outside of a couple of other threads, you concentrate on 9/11 and the JFK murder by the CIA and even took a nearly two year sabbatical from here......care to explain as to why that is?

The CFR is not relevant? I believe it is because it is the "Good ol Boys club" of the Rockefellers and their globalist pals. The CFR is just an offshoot of Chatham House in England. Kennedy had silver certificates printed that were backed by silver thus a direct attack on the Federal Reserve that is owned mostly by international bankers along with the Rockefellers that are one of the thirteen shareholders of it. He was going to prevent a full blown war in Vietnam that would have enriched the Military industrial complex at our expense and those that held gold with the Fed per the Bretton Woods agreement. The stoppage of the Vietnam War meant that these thieves would be denied access to the heroin produced in the Golden Triangle of Asia.

He and his brother were going after the Mafia which meant J.Edgar Hoover would have to go because he had been compromised by the mob. Plenty of suspects that had a vested interest in seeing him gone. There are just too many coincidences that doesn't pass my "sniff test" after a little due diligence. There was a final coup d'etat the day he was killed and the ones behind it and their proteges have only further embedded themselves in so many places of influence that keeps this fiat currency/debt slavery system in place. I only have around 19,000 hours invested in the things I know. Thus far all I have seen from you is the "Uh-uh" defense while believing and touting every fucking thing these crooks claim as to be factual when common sense says otherwise.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 17, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



The witnesses I referred to are the hundreds of people who were in Dealey plaza that day. I never said they were EYE witnesses.

The truth is NO ONE saw any man firing a gun except perhaps for a 11 year old boy who was standing infront of the TSBD and looked up to see what he though was a rifle being fired many floors up above his head and he did not see who was shooting it.

The witnesses who support the Warren Commission are EAR witnesses who heard the shooting while looking at Kennedy.

There are two main issue at hand here the first is the number of shots fired and the second is where those shots seemd to come from.

90% of all the witnesses agree that there were 3 and only 3 shots fired which is a deadly blow to conspiracy theorists who claim 3 to 8 shooters and multiple rifles. We know Oswald fired 3 shots based on physical evidence and the VAST majority of witnesses support that fact.

The remainder heard 1 or 2 or 4 or 5 or 7 shots or even one witness who claims to have heard a heavy machine firing a long burst. These witnesses are simply wrong and not credible and THAT is to be expected. Whenever there are multiple witnesses there will ALWAYS be some who remember it wrong. Of course conspiracy fools always ignore this and focus on the few who got it wrong ignoring the rest and ignoring the physical evidence which is what proves them wrong in the first place. Notice the conspiracy fools have no expended shell casings. The only ones found were from Oswald's rifle. They have no other weapon recovered and they have no expended bullets. Those three things alone are damning evidence and would sink any defendant in any court. There is a great deal more evidence against Oswald as well but not one piece of physical evidence for anyone else shooting.

Close to 70% of all witnesses found identify the Texas School book Depository as the source of the shots and no other source. This is less than the witnesses who heard 3 shots but still the largest number You would expect it to be less because identifying he source of noise is not as easy as counting large bangs such as a gun shot. But it is also still a deadly blow to conspiracy theorists since once again the vast majority heard a source consistent with the physical evidence. The remainder of witnesses again are all over the map. Some heard it coming from the knoll or from the triple underpass or from INSIDE the limo or even from a sewer drain and all are simply wrong as the evidence proves.

I stopped posting when other people did simply because I see no point in talking to myself.

Yes the CFR is irrelevant. None of what you say about the CFR constitutes evidence that they or anyone besides Oswald killed kennedy. You do not like them and think they are some monstrous group that controls everything but once again this proves only what YOU believe not what they did

Kennedy was not going to prevent the war in Vietnam he was expanding it and Johnson merely followed the same policy put in place by Kennedy before his death.

There is no Evidence Hoover was compromised either such tales are in fact fiction.

Evidence is what counts not smell tests you have no evidence you have only a suspicious fear of CFR and other shadowy group


----------



## gipper (Aug 17, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Anyone who chooses to believe the Warren Commission, is willfully blind.  It does no good to debate one who does.

One has to look at the totality of events leading up to and afterward, to know that a conspiracy occurred.  There is no doubt about it.

Only willfully blind and stupid statists would believe a government that lies 24/7.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Anyone who claims that believing in something which is based on evidence is a willfully ignorant fool. Especially when they have never read what they claim to not believe in.

You have never read the Warren commission report and have no idea what it says and have never challenged or discredited or refuted it,Beliefs are fine but they prove nothing you can believe the earth is flat all day and ignore the evidence to the contrary and the same is true here. The evidence proves wrong and you willfully ignore it.

You do this , by your own admission, based on a faulty and delusional belief which is that the government lies 24/7

One need not be a statist to grasp the fact that often the government leis AND often tells the truth. Sometimes they are right and sometimes they are wrong. In this case they were right and presented the evidence to prove it which once again you cannot even challenge since you have no idea what they said or what the evidence is. Instead you trust a few videos and movies to tell you what to think and blithely obey your masters.

Simple test to prove this fact answer this question: are there ANY guilty people in prison or are they all innocent?

If your insane belief that the government lies 24/7 is true then it follows there can be no guilty convicts and every incarcerated person is actually innocent.

So answer the question just remember you cannot have it both ways.


----------



## gipper (Aug 17, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I have read the Warren Commission Report and dozens of expert's books on the subject.  Clearly...you have not.  

You are very good at cherry picking one statement or another, then jumping to conclusions.  Were you taught this tactic by the CIA?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You have never read the Warren Commission report and have no idea what it says.You know that is true and proven

We established that fact long ago and you are NOT more well read or more informed on this subject than others although that is always the basis of your claims.

I have read dozens of books on the subject as well but from both sides of the argument. the only one cherry picking is you who selects only the books which support your views and ignoring the others such as the Warren Commission report which you lied about.

To prove this point answer this. Cite one specific passage from the Warren Commission report which is a lie and present the evidence that it is a lie. You have accused the report and it;s authors of lies and being liars so back it up. If your assertion is true and you have read it providing such a direct quote is easy.

I took your own argument to it's logical conclusion so stop being a coward who is frightened of losing an argument and answer the question ARE there any guilty people in prison?


----------



## gipper (Aug 17, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You keep posting long winded ignorant posts.  Please continue.

Again...did the CIA train you to do this?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



you keep posting blanket statements with no evidence or support of any kind whatsoever.

Answer the questions.

Are the any guilty men in prison?

Cite one passage from the Warren Commission report which is a lie and provide evidence that it is a lie.

No the CIA did not train me.

Now I answered you so go ahead and man up.


----------



## gipper (Aug 17, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


The evidence is EVERYWHERE...but to the stupid easily duped Statist, it can't be comprehended.

Stop being a pussy and accept the truth.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




you keep making blanket statements like " the evidence is everywhere " but you cannot cite any such evidence.

There is no such evidence to cite sonny boy.

Go ahead and present some which has not been massively shredded and debunked.

BTW BOY a pussy is one who runs away from defending their positions you aksed a stupid question about the CIA and I answered.

I asked you two simple question and you ran proving your self a coward and the only real pussy so answer now.

Stop lying stop evading and dodging and answer the to questions i asked you or you admit to being outclassed and to being a cheap coward who has been pwned.

Are there any guilty men in prison?

Cite one specific quote from the Warren Commission which is a lie and present evidence that it is a lie


----------



## gipper (Aug 17, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Did you get your training at Langley or was it overseas?


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2017)

MindWars said:


> *Dr. Jerome Corsi and researcher Ralph C. Cinque examine evidence of photographic manipulation related to the CIA and FBI’s investigation of the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.*
> 
> Expert Reveals Tampering in JFK Assassination Photos
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Jerome Corsi???

The idiot who was disgraced over Obama's birth certificate??


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Asked and answered unlike you who runs from the question.

You cannot answer whether there are any guilty men in prison proving you are a liar ad fool.

You cannot cite any passage from the Warren Commission which is a lie and provide evidence proving you never read the Warren commission report and lied about that.

You admit that you know nothing of this issue and are outclassed.

You are beaten and you are my bitch and you know it


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 17, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



The preponderance of the evidence proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that not only was Oswald a patsy that had no involvement in the shooting and that the crime scene was secured by Deep State operatives even to the point of removing his body at gunpoint. Your contention that the bullet that fell out of the thigh of Connally wasn't in great shape if not in pristine condition is also a like because I have seen exhibit 399 and outside of the markings caused by the barrel (which all fired bullets will have) it's in nearly pristine condition. Whom was selected to do the autopsy of the most important person in America at the time? One that had never done an autopsy of which a gunshot was the cause. Sorry, dude, you repeat talking points of the very ones involved in the cover-up and touting their point of view. Thus far I remain unimpressed.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *Dr. Jerome Corsi and researcher Ralph C. Cinque examine evidence of photographic manipulation related to the CIA and FBI’s investigation of the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.*
> ...




Barrypuppet's certificate has been proven by any shadow of a doubt to be fraudulent. Corsi has been validated.

Sucks to be you.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 17, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



That fkr is so retarded they don't know thier ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 17, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 17, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...




yeah indeed must suck being him having to cry to his boss all the time at Langley for more raises to put up with the ass beatings he gets here everyday.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 17, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I am not sure if these naysayers are just ignorant and programmed morons or paid shills....but either way? Their replies have been utterly pitiful and sad.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Gipper, you have more than busted this poseur and exposed him for being a fraud. I salute you and anyone else that takes the path of least resistance and refuses to be intimidated into falling for the "groupspeak" tactic.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 17, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



That is not even opinion it is an outright lie.

You have presented no evidence of any kind ergo there is no such preponderance. The evidence in fact proves the opposite as i have laid out and shown that Oswald acted alone and your entire claims is based on innuendo, grasping at straws, and speculation sorry but none of those things are evidence.

If there were a preponderance of evidence as you wrongfully claim you could easily cite some BUT YOU CANNOT.

The bullet was never in pristine condition or near pristine condition it was caved in damaged and missing mass just as one would expect from a bullet performing as it did you are proven wrong on that by the exhibit itself.

You are also dead wrong about the expert and experienced Pathologists who performed the autopsies they had in fact done many autopsies on bodies of victims of violent events and crimes including gunshot victims. Commander James Thornton Boswell was the man in charge of the autopsy whom you could not even name and he was not selected he was in fact the chief pathologist on duty at Bethesda which was the site for the autopsy chosen by Jackie Kennedy. Boswell and his colleagues did indeed have great experience at examining gun shot  victims which is WHY they were chief pathologists.

I am repeating facts you are repeating falsehoods you never bothered to research and are naively falling for because you saw it in a movie


So far every attempt you have made to produce evidence has failed and been debunked so there is no preponderance of evidence as you Claim as you claim of a conspiracy or that Oswald was a patsy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 17, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



No he did not sonny boy he got humiliated and ran away because he was proven wrong and that is fact and you know it


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 17, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




 LARAM


----------



## MindWars (Aug 17, 2017)

&






According to Politico, the CIA mail-opening program, which was later determined to have been blatantly illegal, had the code name HTLINGUAL. “It would be surprising if the DCI [director of central intelligence] were not told about the program” after the Kennedy assassination, the report reads. “If not, his subordinates deceived him. If he did know about HTLINGUAL reporting on Oswald, he was not being forthright with the commission—presumably to protect an operation that was highly compartmented and, if disclosed, sure to arouse much controversy.”


53 Years After JFK Assassination and CIA Admits this Conspiracy THEORY is Actually FACT






http://nsarchive2.gwu.edu//NSAEBB/NSAEBB493/docs/intell_ebb_026.PDF


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 17, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




"That is not even opinion it is an outright lie"

Nope, it is a fact......one or two anomalies or coincidences do not conspiracy make but when there are literally dozens of things that do not add up nor can be refuted? Yeah, the preponderance of the evidence shows that there was without a doubt a conspiracy by this corporate entity that you lovingly refer to as "gubermint". 

"The evidence in fact proves the opposite as i have laid out and shown that Oswald acted alone and your entire claims is based on innuendo, grasping at straws, and speculation sorry but none of those things are evidence"

A spare to fair marksman like Oswald did not get off 3 shots with a bolt action rifle in the amount of time claimed....PERIOD. The radio station KLIF that was covering his trip down Elm proves that there were two shots fired within a second of each other and the shots didn't hit anything. It was a pathetic attempt at a cover-up given what we know now and for you to lamely claim otherwise is the last refuge of someone that is incredibly blinded or simply a disinfo agent......either way?  It has been amusing watching you flail away.

"The bullet was never in pristine condition or near pristine condition it was caved in damaged and missing mass just as one would expect from a bullet performing as it did you are proven wrong on that by the exhibit itself"

This is the funniest part of your argument ........the magic bullet that zig zagged around causing multiple injuries and then working it's way onto the gurney of Connally. Don't you realize how fucking stupid that comes across????

The Magic Bullet: Even More Magical than We Knew

This bullet busted ribs and the wrist of Connally.......looks pretty intact to me.

You can't explain how the right side of Kennedy's head pushes to the left when the bullshit story that he was shot in the back of the head would push his head to the front with perhaps a "snap back reflex" and as doctored as the Zapruder film was (which it was) even they couldn't spin that one. His brain didn't leak out from the back of the head, it was the right hand side of the skull was blown to shit.


"You are also dead wrong about the expert and experienced Pathologists who performed the autopsies they had in fact done many autopsies on bodies of victims of violent events and crimes including gunshot victims. Commander James Thornton Boswell was the man in charge of the autopsy whom you could not even name and he was not selected he was in fact the chief pathologist on duty at Bethesda which was the site for the autopsy chosen by Jackie Kennedy. Boswell and his colleagues did indeed have great experience at examining gun shot victims which is WHY they were chief pathologists"

Nope, you are "dead wrong"   and it is revisionist history after the fact. Boswell burned his notes? Gee, I wonder why. I will give you credit for one thing, you definitely toe the "corporate line" but you lose and lose badly.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Only in the minds of the looniest of retards. Like you.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You freaks are truly crazier than dog shit.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Are ya new here?? These loons don't need evidence. They're perfectly blissful with their delusions.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 17, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




\There are not literally dozens of things which do not add up.

There simply is no evidence to support your assertion.

Once again there is no preponderance of evidence because to have a preponderance you need some evidence to begin with and all the evidence shows Oswald acted alone.

Spare to fair is a weird comment without meaning. Oswald was a well trained marksman as all Marines are. The Marines have the BEST basic rifle marksmanship training program in the military and he was rated a Sharpshooter which by definition makes him better skilled than most people with a rifle.

You are long since proven wrong about the time He had 6 to 8 seconds which is ample time for ANYONE to fire 5 aimed shots with a bolt action rifle as anyone who has fired and operated such a rifle knows. 

Your PERIOD is simply false and long since proven so by anyone who knows anything about rifles.

No radio station ever proved any such thing as there is no audio recording of the event which would be required for such proof.


I have not flailed away I have systematically proven each of your assertions wrong and debunked them which id why you have no evidence preponderance or otherwise.

Nothing I said comes across as stupid the bullet was damaged and no where near pristine which is fact.

Yes it was damaged the way one would expect as every test done on similar bullets has shown.

The Zapruder film was never doctored and yes it is very easy to explain why his head moved the way it did. It was a combination of jet effect andneurological reflex.

Your assumption is based on watching TV and movies where people always move or jerk away from the gun when fired but in reality they do not always do so.

Here are tests demonstrating how you are wrong on both the time for the three shots and the jet effect.


Plain and simple your claims debunked.

Yes He did burn his notes which does not constitutes making him inexperienced as you claimed and were wrong about he did have great experience performing autopsies on gun shot victims that is precisely what pathologists DO in the military which sees a high percentage of people shot to death and he had served in that capacity since WWII.

You simply have no evidence


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 17, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...





BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


Hey, dumb ass, you can't hit rock bottom until you are done digging a hole. You keep claiming "This was debunked" and THAT was debunk " with no links....I believe it's called the "UH-uh" defense used by little kids with snot running down their noses when they are told that Santa Claus is a myth by the older kids. 

Seriously, congrats for exposing yourself for an idiot........it's been slightly entertaining. The best part was you defending the single bullet theory and how the bullet was "damaged" (which it wasn't) and how it's plausible that it could be found on the gurney after having been lodged in Connally's hip. How you are silent on how the right side of the head of Kennedy was actually a shot to the back of the head and those that see the shot that causes Kennedy's head to go up and to the left are just (snicker) "Wacky".

 You really can't be THAT fucking stupid to buy that load of bullshit so it's obvious to me that you are simply here to yank some chains and waste time. Mission accomplished, dipshit....are ya proud? (snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Faun? You are easily one of the most disgusting excuses for a human being here....whom else would use that as an avatar knowing what it stands for? Were you spawned before Roe V Wade?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 17, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I clearly provided more links than you proving you wrong and you know it.

you just threw in the towel and admitted you are ignorant and uninformed about the Kennedy assassination.

When one starts launching nothing but personal attacks that is what you are admitting.

I accept that you concede the argument


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 17, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



He is quite correct you ignore evidence and offer none whatsoever for your claims which are false and derived from a fictional film.

to quote the ass clown LARAM you got an ass beating of epic proportions and everyone knows it even LARAM who will merely come on to lie and post emojis because he lacks the intellect to do anything else.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Ya mean the protagonist from the movie, Pan's Labyrinth? That mythological creature really freaks you out, huh?

Just never forget, dale, you are the  second wackiest conspiracy nut this forum has ever seen. As crazy as you are, you're still no competition for 7forever.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I would rate him third after 7forever and LARAM


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You must not have read some of the batshit crazy nonsense that loon has posted. He's 51 cards short of a full deck.


----------



## TomParks (Aug 17, 2017)

Oswald was guilty as hell, but did not shoot Kennedy. He was the lookout man for the hit and he did kill Tippit


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I have actually for years.

The driver Bill Greer  killed Kennedy because a flash of light on Roy Kellermans head proves tampering with the zapruder film as the moorman film proves.

Blah blah blah blah that kills it and case closed.

I simply think LARAM takes second place and this new fool third place.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 17, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Oswald was guilty as hell, but did not shoot Kennedy. He was the lookout man for the hit and he did kill Tippit



Evidence?


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 17, 2017)

Fag Faun and the illiterate FuckedNazi....the un-dynamic duo of utter dipshits.........rock on wid yo' bad selves.


(snicker)


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Fag Faun and the illiterate FuckedNazi....the un-dynamic duo of utter dipshits.........rock on wid yo' bad selves.
> 
> 
> (snicker)


How fortunate am I that you're too crazy to know any better?


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


With the mountain of evidence proving conspiracy, anyone who thinks Oswald responsible and acted alone has to be FUCKING CRAZY or a CIA plant.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Fag Faun and the illiterate FuckedNazi....the un-dynamic duo of utter dipshits.........rock on wid yo' bad selves.
> 
> 
> (snicker)


More profanity substituted for intelligent posting.

Means you admit you lost the argument.

Yes I agree you did


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Wrong,.

There is no such evidence or you could cite some which you cannot.

You have admitted as much as well and are merely being dishonest because you are too childish to admit when you are beaten in an argument


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


The evidence is so overwhelming only a fool wouldn't see it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You are lying.

there is no evidence to support your claim much less a mountain of it or overwhelming amount.

Your arguments exist in the ABSENCE of evidence and are more akin to faith based arguments of religion. Much like flat earthers or fundamentalists you ignore any fact or evidence disputing you and make great claims of evidence which you can never produce or cite.

This is because you have no evidence and you know it and are merely arguing based on a dogmatic belie system which you will not allow to be questioned in any way.

This is why you make absurdly stupid claims such as CIA plants or shills. Because you KNOW you are lying about such evidence.

The evidence proves you wrong and you are too immature to accept that fact but it is a fact in your face.


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You like to look at one little piece of the coup d'etat and tear it apart, without looking at the entire event.  I am guessing you were trained in this tactic at Langley.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



No I like to look at the evidence which is alien to you.

There was no coup d'etat and no evidence of one and it is that simple.

I am guessing you were educated in public schools since you consistently make false claims about evidence despite having none at all reflecting a piss poor education.


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


To state what you just did, proves how duped or trained you are.  

Truly amazing anyone can think as you do, unless you really are just a statist poser.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Wrong because I am correct and you have admitted as much you conceeded the argument several posts back and admitted there is no evidence all you are doing at this point is childishly trying to deny that you did.

You cannot cite or post or demonstrate any evidence which you claim exists because you are lying and there is no such evidence and you know it.


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


LMFAO...

I can't imagine Langley pays you so well that you would continue with your stupidity.

Do they?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




That is because the notion that langley pays people to post on obscure forums is an idiotic claim which people like you only use when you have no evidence and you do not.

You always claim there is evidence but cannot cite or demonstrate any proving there is no evidence to support your assertion


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Hey I bet those folks at Langley must laugh their asses off how easy that got away with the JFK assassination.  Can you shed any light on this?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You first.

Cite some evidence which you claim exists.

If you evade and dodge by saying it is every where or something to that effect than by definition you admit you lied and there is no evidence


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yeah I bet you believe Oswald was a Communist who loved Castro.  

Am I right?


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Dummy....where did you go?

Was Oswald a Commie?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



No.

he was a communist who admired Castro which is fact you cannot refute it is not belied.

If you assert otherwise it requires evidence..

Now I always openly and accurately answer your questions.

you however are a proven liar and uneducated coward who does not answer questions. 

So change that now and a stop being a coward,

Answer the questions.

Cite one specific passage from the Warren Commission which is a lie and provide evidence that it is a lie.

Afre their any guilty men locked up in prison since you claim the government lies 24/7


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



I know you are a coward in real life but stop being one hear and answer the questions.


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Hey CIA dupe, do you think Jake Ruby LOVED JFK and this was the motive for his killing Oswald?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Yes it is amusing how often you are proven wrong by facts now answer my questions


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Are there any guilt men in prison?

Cite one specific passage from the Warren Commission report which is a lie and provide evidence that it is a lie,

Stop being the coward you are known to be in person and act like trhe keyboard warrior you were born to be and answer


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



As predicted you prove that I an right by your impotent inability to refute me with evidence


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Hey CIA Dupe....let's keep the comedy rolling...now, was Ruby a great admirer of JFK and this was his motive for killing Oswald?

Please answer....I love your comedy act.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Are there any guilty men in prison?

Cite one passage from the Warren Commission which is a lie and provide evidence it is a lie.

Stop being the same coward you are known to be in real life and answer


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


LMFAO...you are amazingly FUNNY....CIA Dupe.

I love it.  You need to consider doing stand up.

Oswald was a commie and Ruby love JFK....LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Since you can provide no evidence to the contrary you have admitted those are true facts.

Now stop laughing at your reflection in the mirror and answer the questions


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I bet you think LBJ putting Dulles on the Warren Commission, was a good move and entirely innocent.

Am I right???

Come on keep the comedy rolling CIA Dupe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Are their any guilty people in prison?

Cite one passage from the Warren Commission which you claim is a lie and provide evidence that it is a lie

Everyone can see how I answer, while you run and are a coward who refuses to do the same.

You know it most of all.

Now answer


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



I bet you believe the Secret Service and Dallas PD did everything right that day in Dallas.

Am I right?  Am I?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You believe all incarcerated inmates are innocent and none committed the crime they were convicted of.

You cannot quote any passage from the warren commission report


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Do you believe Oswald was an 'expert marksman' in the Marines?

Do you?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Are there any guilty men in prison?

Can you quote a specific passage from the Warren Commission which is a lie and provide evidence that it is a lie?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Yeah Gipper I dont even know WHY you play his game.the worst thing you can do is reply to him and give him the attention he seeks.Let the moron show off to the whole  world what a dumbfuck he  is talking to himself in the first degree as he does with me all the time even though i have him on ignore and he KNOWS that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Oswald was guilty as hell, but did not shoot Kennedy. He was the lookout man for the hit and he did kill Tippit



Well at least you are not anywhere near the stupidity level as agent soupnazi the fact you at least got ONE thing right in your rambling there that he did not shoot kennedy.

Now that unlike the nazi shill you have accepted it that there is no evidence whatsoever that he shot kennedy and no proof of that,try and provide proof that he shot tiippet,you cant,nobody has ever been able to.they end up with shit  on their faces each time same as they do when they try to prove he shot kennedy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Dale,Gipper i can only state this so many times-don not reply to this shill.that is the worst thing you can do because you are not only giving him the attention he so desperately seeks but you guys are both helping him do what his boss has sent him here to do, to do,which is to troll the thread to get you guys to go  back and forth and argue with him to try and derail this thread.

I have this many times regarding these shills that have penetrated this site-


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



you should know by NOW that Faun and  Soupnazi are are shills that have penetrated this site -the nazi especially.He is such a stupid fuck he advertises it with his USER name and doesnt even realise it that he gives it away how evil he is with his user name yet you STILL argue back and forth with thise disgusting monsters who particpate in this coverup? WHY?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




thats how this shill operates all the time he always claims such and such has been debunked and never replies with any links to prove so.that is obviously what his boss instructs him to do everytime he sends him here.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



The worst thing he can do is answer and expose his ignorance and lack of education.

So yes he should just run along and ignore had badly he was defeated as you have done.

He can always lie as you do as well and claim to have me on ignore as you have never done which is why you always respond even indirectly.

You are reading my posts and know how badly you have been debunked and humiliated


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




You are projecting as i have handed your ass to you with every post and proven you uneducated and wrong.

That is why you always answer with a cry baby statement that you ignore those who prove you an uninformed intellectual weakling.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



as is the case with this NAZI shill. He gives it away that he works at Langley with his user name he uses the fact the CIA brought Nazis over to work for them after the war was over.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




For the same reason you still argue indirectly with those who are better than you.

you hate that you have been defeated and merely act like a spoiled brat to deny fact because you believe it will save face.

You do know however that I used your face to mop the floor


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Yes because user names taken from a tv sitcom proves one work for the CIA. No wonder you lose every argument.

What a dunce.


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


But I so like making him look foolish.  It is a lot fun.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



LARAM------


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You never did, I owned your uneducated ass and you know it


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




LMFAO...

I can't imagine Langley pays you so well that you would continue with your stupidity.

Do they?

Ypu should know by now the obvious answer is yes,that he is paid VERY WELL to come here and troll.He would NEVER do it for free or if he was not very well paid. you think for second he would come here for FREE to suffer all these ass beatings from us? get serious.


He makes up one lie after another when he gets his ass taken to the cleaners here everyday by us so he is not about to tell us the truth on that lol  I can only state this so many times-


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Hey...I was looking for a copy of the Warren Commission Report at the public library the other day, and found it in the fiction section.  Can you believe that?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You can state it forever but it is still just a delusion which you hide behind when you lose a simple argument and that is what you always do.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You never looked for it or read it as we have conclusively proven


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *Dr. Jerome Corsi and researcher Ralph C. Cinque examine evidence of photographic manipulation related to the CIA and FBI’s investigation of the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.*
> ...



actually there were a bunch of records that were just released in October. and a new bunch are coming out soon. what we did learn is that the FBI knew a lot more about Lee Oswald than previously indicated.... and some documents which might have laid blame for that failure at the feet of the FBI were not turned over to the Warren commission.

true story.

an interesting podcast on the subject is number 7 down the page.

Fresh Air


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Well I never did care much for fiction, unlike you.


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> there has been a lot of great new stuff on it lately exposing the multiple shooters and coverup that took place lately. great video,as you can see, you got them worried the fact the handlers sent two of their paid shills here to troll on your thread here.lol



no one believes there were multiple shooters or a "coverup" as you mean it.

wackadoodle conspiracy nutters.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

jillian said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...




That is nothing new at alll but it does not indicate and inside job or conspiracy to kill Kennedy


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



in that regard there is nothing new. but as a point of fact, the failure of the FBI to stop something which they really could have stopped is a fascinating listen.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Yes you do in fact which is why you fall hook line and sinker for conspiracy theories which have no supporting evidence.

You cannot cite any part of the Warren Commission report which is fictional and now you openly admit to lying about reading it.


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



it appears, even with the release of new documents, that the warren commission report was based on the information given the committee at the time.

conspiracy loons are a sad bunch.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

jillian said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



It would be if not for the fact that others point to it as part of a conspiracy to kill Kennedy. This ignores the enormous ego of Hoover who could not allow a simple error by some agents to reflect badly on his beloved FBI


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

jillian said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > there has been a lot of great new stuff on it lately exposing the multiple shooters and coverup that took place lately. great video,as you can see, you got them worried the fact the handlers sent two of their paid shills here to troll on your thread here.lol
> ...



Nice try conspiracy nutter shill.But even the corrupt media that you worship once did an alleged documentary defending the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin and even THEY came out and said 70% of the population no longer believes in the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin,miserable fail stupid fuck.



here is a crying towel to go cry in defeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

jillian said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




oh yeah the FBI is such an  honest organization that always looks out  for our best interests of the people that because they say its true it must be,the FBI would NEVER alter and doctor documents.

here is a crying towel to go cry in defeat.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Which is irrelevant because consensus is not a valid measurement of fact or truth


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Which is a non argument since no one ever made such a claim as you are arguing against.

But that is your consistent MO


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Fiction is something that this nazi shill and Jillian really get into.  Jillian must be the nazi shills wife.he was getting so frustrated with all the ass beatings he has suffered from us here that he shouted across the cubicle at Langley for her help since he hated being all along getting ganged suffering ass beating after ass beating all on his own from us.


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



it's so cute how the crazy conspiracy loons always go into meltdown.

I'm sorry you're in such a dark place, little boy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I have suffered no ass beating I Have in fact debunked and proven you wrong with every exchange.

You know this to be true also.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

jillian said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > there has been a lot of great new stuff on it lately exposing the multiple shooters and coverup that took place lately. great video,as you can see, you got them worried the fact the handlers sent two of their paid shills here to troll on your thread here.lol
> ...




Here is crying towel for you and your husband the NAZI shill to cry on in defeat with all the ass beatings you have suffered from us  on this thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

jillian said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Its funny that you somehow are so delusional you mistake me laughing at your stupidty shill for having a meltdown.

meltdown? meltdown in laughing so hard on you showing off to the whole world what a stupid fuck moron you are who cant stand toe to toe in a debate on government corruption yes i am having THAT kind of meltdown i wont deny that.


oh here is ANOTHER crying towel to wipe your tears away knowing you got OWNED by me.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



It is a worthless towel as it is you and only you and your basement buddies who have suffered such beatings and used it to cry into.

Jillian is correct others show up here to have a reasonable discussion to exchange or interesting debate but children like you and gipper run and scream shill shill shill when  ever you cannot support your claims.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



It is not a mistake it is a meltdown.

Your fakje laughter is hiding the stinging humiliation you feel whenever you are outclassed which is always are.

Anyone can fake it from behind a computer screen which is all you do unlike in person where you wept like a baby and ran back to moms basement.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

the nazi shill^ just came back and shitted all over the floor again as he has in this entire thread.


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



no one owned me little boy.

that's part of your insane delusions.

conspiracy freaks are like that.

now go back to stamping your widdle feet.


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> the nazi shill^ just came back and shitted all over the floor again as he has in this entire thread.



soooooooooooo if one isn't delusional and mentally ill, they must be a shill, eh?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

jillian said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



whatever you say paid shill.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> the nazi shill^ just came back and shitted all over the floor again as he has in this entire thread.


Nope all over you as have in every thread.

And you know it is true as well snowflake


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



For once you are correct because I have proven you wrong and pwned your weak ass little boy


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> *Dr. Jerome Corsi and researcher Ralph C. Cinque examine evidence of photographic manipulation related to the CIA and FBI’s investigation of the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.*
> 
> Expert Reveals Tampering in JFK Assassination Photos
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Here is what the paid shills the NAZI troll  and his wife at Langley always  do all the time when facts are shown in videos like this one from the OP that they  cant counter folks.this-


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *Dr. Jerome Corsi and researcher Ralph C. Cinque examine evidence of photographic manipulation related to the CIA and FBI’s investigation of the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.*
> ...



The video in the OP showed no facts sonny boy it has been completely debunked and proven wrong.


I have consistently countered fools like you and the OP author with facts.

That much you know to be true


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



poor nutter butter... unlike you, I have a real job.

again, stamp your widdle feet conspiracy loon.


----------



## hadit (Aug 18, 2017)

It is clear, after reading all the posts in this thread, that one side has presented evidence to support their position while the other more resembles a gibbering monkey, flinging poo and imagining they are making an argument. As for the assassination itself, if you go by this thread, Oswald CLEARLY shot Kennedy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

jillian said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > the nazi shill^ just came back and shitted all over the floor again as he has in this entire thread.
> ...



Yeah that describes you PERFECTLY to a tee shill.DELUSIONAL and MENTALLY ILL.thanks for helping  me prove you are a shill.


you stupid fucks cant stand toe to tow in a debate,you just come back with childish one liners in defeat when your ass is getting owned NEVER addressing evidence or facts and then claim you were not owned.

as i said before,you and your husband the nazi shill who obviously called you for help since he was getting frustrated with all the ass beatings he has suffered here from all of us,anytime a video is shown with evidence Oswald was innocent and there were multiple shooters,as we BOTH know,you cover your ears and close your eyes shill and then cowardly do this-in defeat.

try not to be so depressed over the ass beatings you have suffered here shill.Here,this is ANOTHER crying towel  for you.  I found a picture of you,we all now know what you look like in real life below.











there she is folks,this is what Jillian and soupnazi   look like in REAL life.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




Everyone can see that Jillian presents reasonable arguments and discussions.

Everyone can see it is you acting like the baby.

You really do project a lot on others who prove you wrong


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


WTF is evil about the name "soupnazi?" Haven't you ever watched Seinfeld? Or is that name too Jewish sounding for you?


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *Dr. Jerome Corsi and researcher Ralph C. Cinque examine evidence of photographic manipulation related to the CIA and FBI’s investigation of the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.*
> ...


What facts?

You're actually citing a video with Jerome Corsi (zero credibility) -- appearing on InfoWars (zero credibility) -- posted on this forum by MindWars (zero credibility) -- and now echoed by a lunatic like you (zero credibility).

Based on that alone, there is virtually no chance of anything factual appearing in that video. Not even by coincidence.

Even funnier is if you actually watch the video. Those morons actually contend that Oswald is captured in a photo at ground level, who they identify by blowing up the photo to the point that faces are distorted. But wait, that's not even the funny part. Then they hysterically claim the government blacked out the face of the person standing next to the guy they laughably identified as Oswald because he was associated with Oswald and the government didn't want his face to be seen because that would have given away their plan to implicate Oswald.

*Morons... if that was actually Oswald and if the government had actually blacked the face of the man next to him,   they would have blacked out Oswald's face too!*






The reason you nutjob lunatics never get any of your looney conspiracies right is because you're too mentally handicapped to generate even the minimal critical thinking required to figure this shit out.


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

jillian said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Silly Jilly didn't you get the memo?  LWNJs are supposed to hate Nazis.


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Have you heard the old adage, truth is stranger than fiction?  It is certainly true with the Warren Commission...because it is entirely FICTIONAL.  Sadly still too many dumb Americans can't or won't accept the truth.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...






LA RAM FAN said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




Faun and nazi-boy are an insult to the term "debate". Evidence is presented and all they can claim is "That has been debunked,LIAR!!!!!!". Of course they can never provide a source for proper vetting and I would make the case that their "source" would be their beloved corporate "gubermint" whose dick they suck daily(and Shillian actually swallows with great
enthusiasm).

You see, stupid fucks like these sheeple buy the single/ magic bullet theory provided by shady characters like Allen Dulles who should have been imprisoned just for his role in toppling the government of Guatemala so the United Fruit Company that Dulles's law firm represented could regain a foothold in the country it lost when "the new management" by the way of an election kicked them out for exploiting their resources and labor and then fired by JFK because of his shady dealings and acting outside his authority. Then you have a banker affiliated with the Fed through his ties with the World bank sitting on it. You had over half of the members of the Warren Commission that belonged to the CFR and let's just say mildly that Kennedy's vision of a better America vastly differed from those of the Council On Foreign Relations and Chatham House.

So, they murdered him, took control of the murder scene, took the body under gunpoint and then tried to hide the fact that JFK had been shot in the right side of the head instead of the back with a terribly botched  cosmetic job. "Single bullet theory" my ass. One bullet showing basically nothing but scarring caused by going through the barrel caused ALL of those non-fatal wounds and these retards are incredulous that anyone would dare question it based on just that fact alone  never mind all the other glaring and obvious weaknesses in the State's case that Oswald did it and acted alone. In 1967 with the public becoming more and more suspicious that they were lied to, the CIA weaponized the term "Conspiracy Theorist" so as to use it as a tool of marginalizing and demonizing anyone that DARED to question the Warren Report.

Frankly, I don't give a flying fuck on whether people believe that Oswald did it or not. What does piss me off are disgusting little nay saying weasels that use it as an opportunity to attempt to silence those that believe otherwise. How does it negatively effect their life? Do they think those that know JFK was murdered by rogue elements of their corporate "gubermint" somehow could shatter their fragile believe system? I believe that is definitely the case.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

Faun said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...




Zero credibility decided by whom? You? Who is credible according to you? Why, it's your beloved corporate "gubermint"!!! Never question it  EVER....just obey it. That is what pussies like Faun believes.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




You couldn't kick your own ass, dipshit. You debunked nothing and proved nothing. Claiming something has been debunked sans proof like providing a link for proper vetting is nothing but the ol "Uh-uh" defense. Both LA RAM and myself have made you look like an idiot and a shill. Faun is just a cheerleading puppy wanting a pat on his sloped skull and added nothing to the discussion.......what a joke you are.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


No it is not or you could provide evidence that it is fictional and you cannot do so.

You cannot quote one specific passage from it and show evidence that the passage is false,

You do not even have the first clue what it says and have outright lied about having read the damn thing,'

By any logical, and intelligent standard it is more proven to be true and has more credibility than any of the idiotically stupid and uneducated statements which you post on here.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




agreed


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




Decided by any intelligent thinking person who looks at the film objectively it defeats and discredits itself with self contradictory statements and outright lies. It presents no evidence of any kind and argues only from a position of expertise which is self proclaimed and unsupported as well.

you present similar arguments which are self defeating and contradictory and false.

your only fall back is you do not trust the government yet others blindly do trust the government which is also a lie.

You and other conspiracy fools do not have a monopoly on questioning government or a superior enlightened outlook on not trusting the government.

Others question the government and do so more intelligently than you do because they can look for answers as well and study the evidence which you willfully and blindly ignore. You ignore it because you have a delusion that believing in conspiracies theories makes you smarter. It does not.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




Do you think it is to difficult for the dumbed down to realize why we have history,  why we have books,  why we have reference points from these books,  are the cults unable to realize when you do research one must look at books, encyclopedias to find information.  

Has the public school bread a generation of idiots. 

When a Doctor looks at a few dozen books on how best to treat a symptom are these asses gonna say oh I have no idea what that books says and don't understand it all so it's fake. ...............

Uuuugh stupidity is severe in these jackasses.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




REALITY !!!!
*In 1967, the CIA Created the Label "Conspiracy Theorists" ... to Attack Anyone Who Challenges the "Official" Narrative*
*In 1967, the CIA Created the Label "Conspiracy Theorists" ... to Attack Anyone Who Challenges the "Official" Narrative | Zero Hedge*


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



I proved you wrong time and again with evidence and facts and you know it.

Your resorting to profanity in the absence of an intelligent vocabulary IS PROOF OF THAT. it shows you lack any intelligent argument and are a snowflake who gets butthurt when you are proven wrong and you know you have been so proven repeatedly,.

I presented links proving you wrong you have presented none whatsoever so you are simply a liar as everyone knows and can  see especially YOU.

Yes I did kick your ass badly and you know I did and are simply pitching a baby fit about it.

You made only yourselves look like fools and that is fact LARAM has been doing so for years you are merely following a fool which is even more foolish.

Your biggest problem is you call me a joke after I publicaly used you as a doormat and made you look like a complete uneducated idiot I mopped the floor with your argument and shredded everything you asserted with facts and evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Sorry that is not reality it is revisionist spin.

The term conspiracy theory was commonly used long before 1967 by many people such as those claiming pearl harbor was a false flag attack or that the bilderburgs started WWII


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Cognitive dissonance along with no critical thinking skills.........


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Yep, and we know from the Church Committee Hearings of the mid 70's that under Operation Mockingbird that the CIA had infiltrated all aspects of the media.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Precisely that IS YOUR issue.

You have no critical thinking skills and do not try to develop them. If you did you would examine both sides of the issue objectively but you have never done so. For you have never read the Warren Commission report or the 911 report and have no idea what they claim yet you blindly and naively fall for whatever someone tells you about them.

Your cognitive dissonance is clearly proven with the video you showed of transportation secretary Mineta which clearly and plainly debunked your own assertion and yet you offered it as proof.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



No you do not as the church committee never reached any such conclusion or presented any evidence to support such a claim


----------



## MindWars (Aug 18, 2017)

Dinesh D'Souza on Twitter


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...




Great job of "stepping in it" yet again, dumb ass......


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...




Dude, seek help because you have totally "lost it".


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Nope I'm fine.

Just ruining your day which facts that you know are true


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




You are suffering from delusions as well. You do nothing but spin like a proverbial top. You have only reinforced what I know to be true....... as if that could be possible. You are the generic "naysayer" and come a dime a dozen here in Cyberville.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 18, 2017)

Fact LMFAO!!  facts created on false information which is fed to indoctrinated sheep that choose to believe lies over truth.  Your truth's are lies,  and Lies are truth in you brain damaged Democratic sheep.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...





Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Time mark 0:12 " planted stories intended to serve a national interest abroad came home and were circulated here and believed here". 

 No evidence or claim  they were planted here but only abroad and someone here picked up on them.

Time mark 0:50 " we do have people who submit pieces to American Journals "

Of course they do all government agencies do this and do so openly so it is not an admission or claim of manipulating the media.


No where in your video does it say or offer any evidence of the CIA infiltrating all aspects of the media which is what you claimed.

Clearly you stepped in it not me as once again you have posted a video which actually refutes what you assert. This is your cognitive dissonance at work again not listening to the source and falsely reporting what they said.

Once again the church committee arrived at no conclusions that you claimed and proved no such thing and like the sucker you are you blew it and backfired an effort to prove your own claim


How sad as you realize you have been pwned and debunked again.

I have not been and you lie like a coward to claim I have


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




You do not know it to be true at all you just believe it as a muslim believes in allah or a christian in jesus despite.

That is not knowledge it is faith.

You have been proven wrong by facts and evidence and you know it but live in denial. I do not


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Fact LMFAO!!  facts created on false information which is fed to indoctrinated sheep that choose to believe lies over truth.  Your truth's are lies,  and Lies are truth in you brain damaged Democratic sheep.
> 
> View attachment 144520


Argument by meme is the last resort of the desperate


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Just a little bit selective in your vetting of this....obviously you are ignoring the ending......spin again?


----------



## MindWars (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Fact LMFAO!!  facts created on false information which is fed to indoctrinated sheep that choose to believe lies over truth.  Your truth's are lies,  and Lies are truth in you brain damaged Democratic sheep.
> ...



MEMES have fact,  that MEME is from DINESH HIMSELF CLICK THE FKN LINKS maybe you'd actually learn something. 

You leftist make yourselves  look pathetically stupid and you all are lazy fks ,  couch potatoes losers who are to lazy to click a link and read what it says and where it came from .


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Hey CIA Dupe, is it true a bullet can make a right turn while in flight?  Is it also true that when one is shot in the back of the head, the head actually moves backwards?

...I mean according to the CIA.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



How about when these dumbasses believe the fact of " oh it was suicide" he shot himself in  " BACK" of the head.  Multiple murder cases where the FEDS said suicide yet the fkr  some how shot himself in back of the head Mmmmk.  lol


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



The ending stated opinion and spin not you they stated no evidence for your claim of the CIA infiltrating all media.

It is you who blew it again I never have


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



No they do not have fact at all. They have strawman and ad hominen

You are more of a left winger than I am.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



What a liar you are as the CIA never made any such claim. Nor did the Warren Commission Of course you will continue to lie and state they did but the proof you are a dishonest fool is that you can provide no source for them saying any such thing.

Pwned by me again now answer up boy and stop being my bitch


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




I know it to be 100 percent true. You haven't debunked a single thing. You have simply toed "da gubermint" line spewing CIA talking points that under scrutiny doesn't pass any sane thinking person's ability to reason. You have provided no links debunking anything...PERIOD. You can't "debunk" Kennedy's head going up and to the left, the Secret Service being called off, the numerous shots that were fired including the one that went through the windshield and how 72 hours after the murder, the limo was taken to be re-furbed and any incriminating evidence was destroyed. Yeah, you just keep on believing that you are making a counter argument because anyone else with the ability to think knows that you are full of shit.


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


So...you now admit you work for the CIA.  We all thought so, but now we know you are full of shit.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




What is so funny about the nazi poster is that his spelling and punctuating are atrocious while he attempts to wear this badge of alleged "higher intelligence". He keeps ducking and dodging so much to the point that he has got to be suffering from cyber whiplash.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Left winger is you cyka, i'm neither rep. nor a dem. Try again a.h.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



If that asshole was in the CIA they certainly wouldn't be stupid enough to say it let alone write it online. That's how you know an ANTIFA FKN ASSHOLE  whose really a paid off troll .


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yes.  Essentially his argument is "there is no documented proof."  Of course, he has never read the numerous books and articles exposing the fraud that is the Warren Report.  He only knows what the government told him and he thinks the government would never lie.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



This asshole actually think we'd believe he's in CIA, when CIA doesnt' admit to being in the CIA this is one stupid ass mother fkr.


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Whatever makes you feel like you aren't a loser and a troll.

Perhaps to an insane delusional freak. Not to anyone who isn't an insane conspiracy loon


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

jillian said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




Shillian, the barrister sack of shit that couldn't make a decent argument here on the best day she ever had. I hope she does better in her admiralty courtrooms than she does here. (snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Yep, to shills like those here? Only "da gubermint" knows the real score and unless they hear it from one of the Operation Mockingbird lamestream media lackeys? It can't possibly be true. You see, to these idiots, reality is what "da gubermint" says it is because their programming goes just that deep.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




dont know which is more funny to watch  slinging shit in defeat, shillian or her Hubby the NAZI shill.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Yes. Essentially his argument is "there is no documented proof." Of course, he has never read the numerous books and articles exposing the fraud that is the Warren Report. He only knows what the government told him and he thinks the government would never lie.



I know it to be 100 percent true. You haven't debunked a single thing. You have simply toed "da gubermint" line spewing CIA talking points that under scrutiny doesn't pass any sane thinking person's ability to reason. You have provided no links debunking anything...PERIOD. You can't "debunk" Kennedy's head going up and to the left, the Secret Service being called off, the numerous shots that were fired including the one that went through the windshield and how 72 hours after the murder, the limo was taken to be re-furbed and any incriminating evidence was destroyed. Yeah, you just keep on believing that you are making a counter argument because anyone else with the ability to think knows that you are full of shit.



could not have said it better myself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



these CIA shills shillian and nazi agent have no answers for any of that or the magic bullet theory of the warren commission.



Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Not only does the NAZI shill and his wife shillian have no answers for any of those pesky little facts you mentioned  or for all the evidence at the crime scene covered up that there were multiple shooters and all the hard evidence oswald was innocent, they REALLY have to ask their bosses for the big bucks for their ass beatings on the RFK assassination as well because his was an even bigger joke than JFK's because the worlds greatest autopsy doctor who examined RFK said the shot came from the back of the head which back up what the witnesses said that they said Sirhan was in FRONT of RFK the entire time plus the photos back that up as well.

of course the whining crybaby Nazi shill will claim the world greatest autopsy doctor was mistaken same as all the dallas doctors who said it was an entrance would to JFK's head.

the CIA Nazi shiill and Shillian also somehow along with all those facts also  think magic bullets exist stopping in mid air and doing incredible 180 degree turns in mid air.

Like you said so well about the paid CIA shill here,he has been proven wrong countless numbers of times by me,you and gipper and the OP here  and he knows it and is living in denial whining to his boss asking for more pay raises to put up with these ass beatings he suffers here from us.

oh and the nazi shill and shillian will also of course  dismiss what two witnesses at the RFK assassination said that they heard a lady in a polka dot dress running away saying-we killed kennedy,we killed kennedy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



\No you do not know that to be true and you are simply lying to save face. But failing at it.

you know you have been debunked shredded and completely ignorant and this has been accomplished with facts and evidence.

Every claim you made was knocked out and destroyed with those fact. Everyone knows this especially you stop being such a brat and admit what you are being so childish about.

You are also a poor liar I clearly did provide links showing you are wrong about the rifle and the timing and the backwards movement of Kennedy it is you who fails to provide links and when you d it blows up in your face and ends up working against you.
Those are more facts and you know it.

The Secret Service was not called off period I corrected you on that with fact..

Three shots is indeed numerous and all three were fired by Oswald which you cannot challenge oir refute and yes the vast majority of witnesses heard 3 and only 3 coming from his position

The windshield was removed as evidence and the hole you refer to came from behind the limo and could only have come from above and behind which is consistent with Oswald's position so the hole in the windshield is more evidence proving you wrong,.

I am not making a counter argument I am destroying and crushing your illogical and stupid assertions in an extreme manner.

And you know that is true you have been OWNED and OWNED repeatedly.

You are clearly the one that the retard LARAM refers to getting all the ass beatings because everyone knows that is exactly what you have gotten


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



No I never did and you are lying about that as well because you have been proven uninformed and foolish and lied about being informed on this subject.

Now answer my questions boy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



I have never ducked and dodged I have addressed every post it is conspiracy theorists and complete fools and weakling like GIPPER and LARAM and you who do the ducking and dodging,

Your spelling and punctuation are not better and your vocabulary is far inferior to mine


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



No you are far more left wing than I am.

I never said anything about party but you are more of a left wing fool little boy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Lack of evidence is not evidence and you have no evidence Oswald was CIA.

We are not discussing antifa


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




There has been no evidence exposing the warren commission report as a fraud or you could cite them and you cannot because you are ignorant of both the warren commission and the false claims against it.
You are such a liar you never read those books either you only watched a few videos which is why you run and dodge every question while wishing others would answer yours.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




I never claimed to be in it GIPPER and LARAM believe that I am in it and you are as well,.

They accuse everyone smarter than them of being a CIA plant


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Wrong boy I have looked at both sides it is you sticking to a few debunked videos.

It is the evidence not the government.

You have presented no evidence I have and it has debunked your every claim.


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

jillian said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


I am just looking out for you Silly Jilly.  You will be excommunicated from the Movement, should they find out you support a fucking Nazi.  I fear for your safety sweet heart.  You of all people know how violent and vindictive your leftist sisters and brothers are.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Now stop being such a childish liar boy I did debunk every claim of his and every claim of yours for years now and every claim of your lover 7forever and GIPPER and many others.

You are aliar as i have provided links destroying you and crushing you and you saw them and you know it PERIOD


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




You are truly getting boring but you are a liar and proven wrong


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


If only you could stop lying, but I guess that isn't possible....CIA training probably teaches never to tell the truth.  

Is it true CIA agents must be waterboarded?  If so, I am guessing you failed and cried like a little bitch.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I have not lied, you have and openly admitted it. You claimed to have read the warren commission report and then admitted you never have.

So just out of curiosity what is it with the childish crap you have going on that there are actually CIA agents on such a trivial and obscure forum as this?

Does it really hurt that bad to be cornered and proven wrong?

t


----------



## TomParks (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald was guilty as hell, but did not shoot Kennedy. He was the lookout man for the hit and he did kill Tippit
> ...


Oswald could not hit the broadside of a barn that's the evidence. Sam Kinney was riding behind the limo and heard three shots and three hits...it was a professional hit


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...




Sam Kinney heard 3 shots he did no hear 3 hits and your claim about evidence is false.

Oswald was a better than average marksman and that is evidence.

It is documented, proven fact which is established by his Marine corps record which you cannot challenge.


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Not according to our very own CIA dupe.  He thinks Oswald was a Castro loving commie who was an expert marksman capable of firing a bolt action rifle with perfect precision, even though it wasn't sighted in.


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




LIAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




You are lying again as i never said any such thing.

You also know nothing about the rifle or how to shoot it.

You are also a coward who will not answer and runs away.


----------



## TomParks (Aug 18, 2017)

He saw the three shots hit sorry about that


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Oswald never shot it either, yet you think he could do the deed the lying incompetent corrupt Warren Commission Report claims he did.

Now come on either admit you are an idiot or a CIA plant.  Which is it?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Yes you are the liar here not me and the posts exist for all to see and which proves that fact.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

TomParks said:


> He saw the three shots hit sorry about that


No he did not.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Answer the questions before asking others.

You have no evidence that the Warren Commission report was lying or incompetent or you would have cited it.

You claimed to have read it but then admitted you lied about that claim and never did read it so you have no clue what it says


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


If you could only stop lying for once.  Just once.


----------



## TomParks (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > He saw the three shots hit sorry about that
> ...



Yes he did it's a fascinating read....google sam kinney Vince palamara


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


He won't.  If it isn't in the Warren Commission Report, it didn't happen.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Come off it boy the posts are still there proving it is you lying and I am stating facts. It is truly pathetic to see you sit there and accuse me of lying about what you said when it is recorded here.

You lied about reading it and you know it


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


No he did not.

No one did.

Even if he did make such a claim it is not evidence as their are always witnesses and the physical evidenced trumps those who get it wrong as it would in this case with anyone claiming all 3 shots hit


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



I have read much besides the Warren Commission including most of the leading conspiracy books such as " Cross Fire " by Jim Marrs, " Best Evidence " by David Lifton, " On the Trail of the Assassins " By Jim Garrison. 
I've read " Assassination Science", "JFK and the Unspeakable", " Fatal Triangle ", " Farewell to Justice "

And many others.

I also read the other side of the story which is what an intelligent person does. You on the other hand only watch a few videos. You read little or nothing.

You lied about reading the Warren Commission report which is the other side of the story and admitted later than you lied and never actually read it.

This all proves you are ill informed and dishonest about it


----------



## hadit (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



According to the laws of physics as well. The bullet didn't make a turn, it didn't have to as Connelly was turned to his right when it went through Kennedy and into his side. Seriously, didn't you even watch the Zapruder film?

As for Kennedy's head, the bullet entered through a small hole in the back of his skull and exited through a very large one in the front. This is normal behavior when a bullet passes through a body. The resulting explosion of brain tissue and blood through the very large hole caused his head to snap back.  This is also normal. What ARE they teaching in government schools today? Must not be physics and biology.  Had the bullet not passed through, his head would have snapped forward only. 

It's all about energy. The bullet punches a small hole upon entry because it's applying all its energy into an area equal to its diameter. Upon entering the body, it is slowed down by the soft tissue, which absorbs the energy across a much larger area. If the bullet has enough energy, such as supplied by a high powered rifle, a lot of energy is applied to the opposite side of the body, and you get a large exit wound and corresponding recoil. If there is not enough energy to pass through, all of it is kept within the body. I'm one scenario you get force in the direction of the bullet's path. In the other you get force in the opposite direction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Oswald was deemed a rather poor shot when he left the marines in 1959  but in 1956 he qualified to be a "sharpshooter" but his skills had deteriorated to where he was mediocre at best. What we do know is that there hasn't been a Navy Seal or marksman that has been able to replicate what Oswald has been falsely accused of and not only that, there are too many shots to be accounted for that debunks the "three shots and done" bullshit. Besides, it is impossible to fire shots from the back and hit a moving target that would lift the head up and to the left. Firing from the back would have only grazed the right side of the head.  Many researchers fascinated with this coup d'etat have dedicated thousands of hours of their lives investigating this. That is why douches like the nazi troll amuse me because he has nothing but official "gubermint" talking points.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

hadit said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




And it slammed his head up and to the right.....got it. (snicker)


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



No it did not,,'

It moved back and to the left as a result of the facts presented to you


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Up..back......not forward which would not happen if shot from the back. The head would have gone forward and perhaps snapped back but it would not have gone back while leaning to the left. It's not the smoking gun but let's just say that it's in the top twenty list of "Things That Don't Add Up".  Do you not find it odd as to how many witnesses that couldn't back the official story met untimely demises????


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Yes there was in fact been many who have able to closely match what he did.

No one can ever exactly replicate a strong of shots with perfection but many experts and non experts alike have done what he did proving it was not difficult and well within his skill and ability.

He was only considered a poor shot in 1959 compared to other Marines which still makes him superior to most people. It is normal to expect ones marksmanship to decline when one is getting discharged soon and has no reason to try.

he was not falsely accused and the evidence proves it which you have yet to challenge,

It is not impossible to do that at all it is not even abnormal. Contrary to what you have seen in movies and tv shows bodies do not always jerk or move away from the gun when hit with a bullet. The movements of gun shots victims are unpredictable and nothing in JFK's reaction is impossible.

CFiring from the back does not dictate that it would graze anything.

Those people investigating it have failed to find evidence of a coup d'etat no matter how many hours they spent which is why you cannot cite any such evidence and every claim you have made has been debunked by facts and evidence


----------



## hadit (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Upon exit, it absolutely did. You can see it in the Zapruder film. His head snaps back when the right front part of his head explodes, something that can only happen when a bullet exits that area. Like I said, it's physics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



you are simply wrong and ignorant about gun shot trauma and reactions to it. The only thing you have seen along these lines is fictional Tv and movies.

There is no law of physics or logic or common sense which dictates that a body moves a certain way when shot from a specific direction.

There is no list of things which do not add up and the story of witnesses meeting untimely demises is a myth


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

hadit said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Physics are proven by evidence which is something he willfully ignores


----------



## hadit (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



The evidence of the Zapruder film demolishes the magic bullet and the shot from the front theories. You can plainly see Connelly turned to the right when he is hit and Kennedy's head snapping back in a spray of blood and brain tissue, which can only happen when a bullet exits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

hadit said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


You mean "shot from the rear theories."


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Which are supported by evidence unlike anything you have claimed.


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Evidence that is a lie, just like you are a liar.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

hadit said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




Dude, c'mon........Kennedy's head doesn't snap forward like it would have had he been shot in the back of the head. The trajectory of the shot plainly shows that the shooter was firing from a position that was lower than where JFK was sitting which explains as to why his head snapped back and to the left. The kill shot IMHO was fired from the storm drain when Greer slowed the limo down to a near stop which is blatantly against any and all protocols when the one they are protecting is in imminent danger.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Wrong you can cite no evidence I can and have.

I did not lie about reading something and then admit it YOU did.

Thus proving you the liar. We all know this and the evidence exists stupid


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Once again unlike the effects you see in Tv and movies it is simply not true that his body or head had to move in a predictable way.

The trajectory of the shot cannot be seen and all the evidence proves the shots came from Oswald at who was above and behind him.

The shooter did not have to be in front of him for his head to move as he did and that is fact.

The storm drain is as ludicrous as 7forever's fiction that Greer shot Kennedy


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Again...what you think is evidence is LIES.

Wake up!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



No it is not or you could show evidence that it is lies and you cannot.

You have been asked repeatedly for such evidence and you ran away every time


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



do you think they post from the same mental institution? or have they just found each other here?


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




Dude, now you have gone from attempting to pass yourself off as a serious debater to that of a troll and crossed over to "parody poster" status that is now trying to tell people that they can't believe their own eyes. At first I thought you might have some "game" but you have become a running joke.. I do have one question (which I doubt that you will answer) is why does it matter to you that those like me don't buy the bullshit story of JFK's public murder and the false flag event that was 9/11/01? Do you REALLY believe that you can convince someone like me that has invested the last 5 and a half years of his life and thousands upon thousands of hours learning how things really work? Because if you do, allow me to assure you that you haven't put one seed of doubt in my mind.....as a matter of fact? Just the opposite. All you have claimed is "That's been debunked" and "This has been debunked" sans any link to validate your argument and why is that? Because you know that the proper vetting of "said proof" would not stand up to scrutiny. 

Hell, you don't even know where to place a "comma" and you expect posters to believe that you are this well read researcher? Seriously, you are a time waster....nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



poor little boy...


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

jillian said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...




Shillian, you are another "joke" of a poster and woefully pathetic at debate or discussion. I find your claim of being a barrister or litigator in our admiralty courts to be spurious at best. Attaching your wagon to the defrocked "researcher" with the nazi tag line is so apropos. (snicker)


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



I love when insane little conspiracy loons try to pretend you know anything.

it's amusing.....

except I feel sorry for how you embarrass yourselves.


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


When will you recognize that everything you have been told (by the CIA) about the assassination, is WRONG?

You have chosen to believe a fictional story from the very people who committed the murder and covered it up.  Do you really think they would tell you the truth?


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

jillian said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




You betcha, Shillian....you know very little and propose nothing in the way of meaningful dialogue. You are simply an angry little troll that lamely lashes out at those that are infinitely more informed than you...get it now (snicker) "Counselor"?????


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

jillian said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Silly Jilly JFK was one of our greatest presidents and he was a Democrat.  You love Democrats unconditionally and HATE all right wingers.  So why would you chose to side with right wing forces who worked to murder him in Dallas?


----------



## gipper (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Hey...now stop that.  Silly Jilly is my girl....I know she is limited, but be nice.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Wrong I am stating facts it was you who surrendered and crossed over into parody when you began throwing out profanities when you were debunked and then denied that you were debunked.

No one is questioning what you saw with your own eye's it is you uninformed and ignorant conclusions which are being proven wrong and they HAVE BEEN proven wrong.

Watching a few videos is all you have done and in fact that does not constitute thousands of hours of research.

As for convincing you? No one cannot change the faith of a religious person and that is the basis of your belief, faith as opposed to evidence.

But that does not mean you get to make the false assertions and statements you consistently make without being challenged, corrected or debunked which is what I have consistently done to your arguments.

I have no doubt you will cling to your faith regardless of any and all evidence available and it does in fact prove you wrong but like any true believer you will go on stubbornly clinging to the delusion.

No I have not made such a claim I have in fact debunked each of YOUR assertions with facts and you actually helped n more than one occasion by posting videos which actually debunked you for me.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




The CIA never told me anything about the assassination.

None o the facts I stated to you came from the CIA.

Oswald did not tell the story the Warren Commission did and they told us factual, logical and valid conclusions based on evidence which you cannot challenge or refute.

Oswald committed the murder that is demonstrable and supported by evidence your CIA LIED CIA LIED CIA LIED meme is not supported by evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




You are not infinitely more informed, quite the opposite in fact. Early on you cited a fictional video as the basis of your argument you stated it explains where you are coming from. That is not well informed.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Oswald was a communist which is a left wing ideology and he murdered kennedy which the evidence proves.

It may be your opinion that he was one of our greatest presidents but from an objective view he was not.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



There is no such defrocked researcher here.

Anyone siding with LARAM who is a monumental proven fool and liar has no business judging anyone else


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



ir'a so cute little dunce the you say nothing... but think you're saying something.

JFK was not our "greatest president". in fact, he blundered into the cuban missile crisis.

who is siding with anything but fact"?

delusional thinking is kind of silly, little troll boy.... try reality.

if you weren't sub-literate and actually asked who I thought the greatest president in my lifetime was, I'd say that Richard Nixon would have been if he hadn't been a paranoid crook.

see how that works, little troll boy?

and I'm still not certain why JFK being a democrat should make one accept baseless and insane conspiracy theories.

that's kind of delusional and requires meds, nutter butter.


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



true... but isn't watching him melt down and spew amusing?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

jillian said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



It's the martyrdom syndrome at work.

When he was alive and in office Kennedy was not well liked or beloved or admired by most Americans. He barely got elected and won only through proven ballot stuffing and cheating in chicago and probable cheating in texas.

In fact the main reason for his trip to texas was because of the need to try and calm the democrats in texas who hated each other and were threatening to tear the democratic party in texas apart and he know he needed the electoral votes from texas to win in 64 if he was to win in 764 which was a long way from certain.

After he was murdered by Oswald of course he became a martyr and everyone loved him


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

jillian said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Sometimes but not LARAM who is just a dull witted and boring twit


----------



## hadit (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



No, I checked. Blow up a balloon. Let it go. Does it move toward or away from where the air is escaping?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomParks (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



He was a communist hanging out with right wingers like Guy Bannister in New Orleans......


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



that's my understanding as well... and Jackie pushing the Camelot mythos certainly didn't hurt. that said, I'd have loved to see his son become president.


----------



## hadit (Aug 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



The Zapruder film is a lie? Who knew?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



there is that, too.


----------



## hadit (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



The bullet entered and exited too quickly for the initial forward motion to be captured on film. Thus, the far greater motion caused by the exit of the bullet is what we see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You haven't stated any "facts" that haven't been cleared by the very ones that orchestrated this coup d e'tat and if you really believe that? It simply shows how delusional you are. Rodney King took less of an ass-kicking than you have. You are like one of the nutcases that has been hog-tied and taken away by the guys in the white coats with butterfly nets as you proclaim "I am the only sane person here!!!!!"....too funny. You have proven none of my contentions wrong because you have merely claimed that they have been debunked but when asked for proof? Well, you have been found wanting and that is a fact.

My research about not only JFK but 9/11 and the OKC bombing and other false flag events like Sandy Hoax and the Orlando queer bar "shooting" has proven that an Operation Gladio style program is being used on the sheeple to deflect attention and distract them. I bet you also believe that the Federal Reserve central bank is a "gubermint" entity or that this corporate entity that you call "gubermint" has never used the American people as guinea pigs for a plethora of experiments without their consent because you strike me as just that fucking stupid. You are sleep-walking through life or you are a paid troll that is used to monitor social media...either way, your ass has been kicked and you have been exposed as an idiot. There is nothing really more to say to you. What can be said to someone that believes bullets can do magical things and that three high rise buildings can collapse from being hit by two planes after a few hours in free-fall fashion right inside their own "footprint" and say to themselves "Yeah, that makes sense to me......move along, folks....nothing to see here". Spare me a thought when this whole fiat currency system collapses under it's own weight and the ones that has milked the sweat equity of the people dry that perpetrated it. Remember me when they want you to take an RFID chip for the "digital currency". Seriously, you don't have a fucking clue.....none, nada, zilch.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

jillian said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




LMAO!!!!!!! Of course JFK wasn't a friend of a barrister like you that feeds on this admiralty law/statutory law system because USA.INC is a bankrupted corporate entity that has been taken into receivership numerous times to provide the 19 enumerated services per their corporate charter constitution in a "for profit" venture which is why the average American works four months out of the year for free. It's simply a clever form of slavery and financial in nature....so shut your piehole, bitch....before I REALLY tell you what I think about ya.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




I have kicked your ass with facts and evidence and you are simply lying to deny that fact. I have not gotten my own kicked.


Just because facts and evidence come from a source you do not like does not refute them which is all you have.

You have not presented any form of evidence and your every attempt to do so has been destroyed and proven false.

And now your argument is sandy hook was a hoax and and OKC was a false flag. More claims you have no evidence for and which are monstrously stupid.

You lost badly boy.

BTW no the federal reserve is not a government entity. Surprising to some but not a secret either.

No one believes bullets can do magical things and no one in the warren commission ever claimed they can do magical things which is why you are a gullible sucker who believes in the magic bullet theory.

Once again boy the few videos you watched is not research. You are uninformed uneducated and a fool who has done no research period


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

hadit said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




Dude, spare me....there were WAAAY more shots than the three that the Warren Commission claimed. They made the case to fit around what the official story claimed with no real investigation into the facts because the powers that be wanted it that way......no "if's, and's or but's" about it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Wrong there were three shots and no evidence exists to even suggest more than 3.

Even the vast majority of witnesses agree with 3 shots no more or less which supports the evidence.


----------



## hadit (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



That has nothing to do with the fact that there was no magic bullet and that the fatal shot came from the rear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



"I have kicked your ass with facts and evidence and you are simply lying to deny that fact. I have not gotten my own kicked."


Yeah, you keep telling yourself that.... if it makes you sleep better at night. I know and understand more than you could possibly wrap your mind around. Somehow, I can't but help to find it rather hilarious (although in a way just as sad) to think that someone (such as yourself) believes that they have attained some kind of victory sans any proof that they could produce and without knowing the basic rules of punctuation. Pardon the eye-rolling and my chuckle of amusement watching you flail away and dig the hole deeper and deeper and then proclaim from the bottom of that pit that you have "won". LOL!

Most amusing.....not gonna lie about that at all. (snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

hadit said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Utter and 100 percent complete bullshit.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Care to explain this anamolie???


----------



## hadit (Aug 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Physics doesn't lie. There was no magic bullet because Connelly was turned to his right when he was hit, and the fatal shot came from the rear because of the brain tissue and blood exploding out of the massive exit wound. This is all visible in the Zapruder film.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gipper (Aug 19, 2017)

hadit said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Who said that?  Not I.


----------



## gipper (Aug 19, 2017)

jillian said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Sorry Silly Jilly but your post merely proves you don't know history.  JFK was our last great president and we have had so few great ones.  

Why do you side with the corrupt and criminal elites?  Don't you know better?


----------



## jillian (Aug 19, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Want to try that again after your meds?


----------



## jillian (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Poor little troll boy.


----------



## gipper (Aug 19, 2017)

jillian said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Silly Jilly I have tried so hard to educate you over these so many years.  I really thought you were finally making headway at leaving your closed liberal mind behind you...but lo and behold...you haven't.

Listen to JFK's Peace Speech, given just a short time before nefarious forces within and without government had him murdered.  You will learn a great about him that you did not know. 

You likely don't know that he was working to end the Cold War and open relations with the USSR and Cuba...and ultimately intended to end our involvement in Vietnam.  

Here it is my sweet....please listen carefully....


----------



## hadit (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You said my evidence was a lie. My evidence is the Zapruder film, therefore you are saying the Zapruder film is a lie. You do realize that, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gipper (Aug 19, 2017)

hadit said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Sorry about that.  My post was intended for the CIA dupe.

Clearly the Zap film is but one of hundreds of pieces of evidence, proving conspiracy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Evidence that is a lie, just like you are a liar.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 19, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 19, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



you would have better luck explaining that to Shillian than the Nazi shill here.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 19, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




thats what I have said for YEARS that he is a time waster and not worth the effort. but those are indeed good questions you asked  about on what does he hope to get out of this thinking that he will actually change the minds of someone like me or you who have both invested THOUSANDS of hours of our time researching this over the years.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 19, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You betcha, Shillian....you know very little and propose nothing in the way of meaningful dialogue. You are simply an angry little troll that lamely lashes out at those that are infinitely more informed than you...get it now (snicker) "Counselor"?????

thats the UNDERSTATEMENT of the century.


----------



## gipper (Aug 19, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


That post only indicates how duped you are.  Oswald was not a communist.  Anyone who has spent any amount time researching him, knows this.  So...clearly...you don't know shit.

The reality is Oswald was an ardent anti-communist and like you working for the FBI or CIA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 19, 2017)

Shillian, you are another "joke" of a poster and woefully pathetic at debate or discussion. I find your claim of being a barrister or litigator in our admiralty courts to be spurious at best. Attaching your wagon to the defrocked "researcher" with the nazi tag line is so apropos. (snicker)


You betcha, Shillian....you know very little and propose nothing in the way of meaningful dialogue. You are simply an angry little troll that lamely lashes out at those that are infinitely more informed than you...get it now (snicker) "Counselor"?????

thats the UNDERSTATEMENT of the century.


----------



## gipper (Aug 19, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Shillian, you are another "joke" of a poster and woefully pathetic at debate or discussion. I find your claim of being a barrister or litigator in our admiralty courts to be spurious at best. Attaching your wagon to the defrocked "researcher" with the nazi tag line is so apropos. (snicker)
> 
> 
> You betcha, Shillian....you know very little and propose nothing in the way of meaningful dialogue. You are simply an angry little troll that lamely lashes out at those that are infinitely more informed than you...get it now (snicker) "Counselor"?????
> ...


She like the Nazi, only know what the government tells them.  

They think Oswald was a commie who hated JFK and magically fired a poorly sighted bolt action rifle committing the murder of the century.  Then took a stroll down several flights of stairs and casually drink a Coke in the lunch room.  LMFAO....one has to be considered insane, to hold such absurd beliefs.  

Silly Jilly has no idea (CIA dupe either) that JFK was working to end the Cold War and bug out of Vietnam.  They don't know that the Deep State hated JFK and thought him a commie sympathizer and a great danger to the nation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Shillian, you are another "joke" of a poster and woefully pathetic at debate or discussion. I find your claim of being a barrister or litigator in our admiralty courts to be spurious at best. Attaching your wagon to the defrocked "researcher" with the nazi tag line is so apropos. (snicker)
> ...



Naw they know it was a CIA operation and that oswald was innocent,they are lying paid shills on their payroll that have been sent here to troll by their handlers in desperate hopes they can somehow convince us we are wrong despite all the thousands of hours we have invested in this researching this over the years.


----------



## gipper (Aug 19, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


If that is true not only are they wasting their time, but their handlers must think Americans can be easily duped into believing a story so absurd that one would have to be insane to believe it.


----------



## gipper (Aug 19, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


I suspect all he is trying to do is plant the seed of doubt.  Of course it won't work on us, because we have studied the event so thoroughly that we know better and laugh at his antics.


----------



## gipper (Aug 19, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Hey CIA Dupe/Nazi, please read this and answer the two embolden questions.  I need a good laugh today.

_*So, why would Oswald, the supposed devout communist, want to kill Kennedy when it was Kennedy who was initiating a dramatic turn toward peace, friendship, and mutual coexistence with the communist world, one that would obviously bring an end to the CIA’s assassination attempts against Castro and, for that matter, other people whose only crime was believing in socialism or communism? In fact, why assassinate Kennedy given that he would be replaced by a vice-president, Lyndon Johnson, whose mindset mirrored that of the national-security establishment that Kennedy was waging war against? *Don’t forget, after all, that Johnson put a quick end to Kennedy’s plan to end the Cold War and soon began ramping up the Vietnam War, which ended up killing more than 58,000 American men and millions of Vietnamese people._
_Figuring Out the Kennedy Assassination - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com_


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




When you say sans any proof you are outright lying as I put proof in your face repeatedly.

That is what you deny because you know it is true and you have been stomped.

You threw it in completely with your implications of Sandy Hook being a hoax and RFID chip bullshit.

You are a joke and a laughing stock and will be after you are dead


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Wrong it is absolute fact.

Your conspiracy crap is the total bullshit and being proven so


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



She knows it better than you do and has proven you wrong.

It is only your opinion and based on fallacies


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Wrong it proves nothing of the sort and there are no such dupes here.

You only use such terms to run from your own lies which have been proven and from defending your uneducated statements


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




You, nor anyone else, has seen or presented any such theory little troll but you have been proven a liar and fool many times over.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


He looked in the mirror


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



No what you have done from years id been proven a liar and coward and fool.


----------



## jillian (Aug 19, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



if it was based on fact, he wouldn't feel the need to embarrass himself trolling me. he'd just present fact.

all the while stamping his feet and crying.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




You have no business criticizing other people's dialogue when all you do is post emojis after being out witted and used like a beotch


----------



## jillian (Aug 19, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



you're pretty much delusional about everything, aren't you?

it makes you upset that he's not an insane conspiracy loon like you, huh?


----------



## gipper (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Hey Soupy can you answer the questions?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




He was an ardent communist and you are lying because there is no evidence to the contrary and you are also a liar claiming other people work for the cia only because they are smarter, more honest and better informed than you.

SO little boy. His mother knew he developed an interest in communism early on. His wife knew it. His co workers and fellow Marines knew it.

Your pathetic ass can cite no evidence to the contrary because you are a dishonest weak minded little shill who makes crap up as he goes and the evidence proves you wrong.

You have spent no time researching it and can offer nothing whatsoever to back up or support your claim.

It is proven bullshit and that is fact


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You have never studied it you are massively ignorant of all these issue.

That is why you lied like a coward claiming you read the Warren Commission report then admitted you lied.

You do not know shit little boy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




I told you before do not ask questions when many straight forward simple questions have been put to you and you run away from them like the born weak spined coward you are.

You answer first dupe


----------



## gipper (Aug 19, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...





Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



LMFAO! 

Thanks for the good laugh.  It does the body good to have a really good belly laugh now and then.

When your done at the CIA, you should consider stand up comedy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Yes I can unlike you.

I will answer them as soon as you pretend you are not a weak spined cowardly fool and answer the questions i asked you repeatedly.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Yoiu are lying about laughing I stated fact and proved you wrong and uninformed.

State some evidence NOW to support your claim or it proves your laughter is faked because you have just been pwned


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Yes it was long since debunked and proven false.

The recording was made after the assassination when the officer was at Parkland and no gun shots are on it.

John F. Kennedy assassination Dictabelt recording - Wikipedia

The criticisms spelled out in the article proves this fact.

Like all of your claims it is debunked destroyed and you have nothing


----------



## gipper (Aug 19, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


All you did was state fiction, put in your head by a criminal State.  Accept it.

If you learn nothing learn this, because it blows up the fictional account you believe.  OSWALD WAS AN ARDENT ANTI-COMMUNIST.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




could not agree more.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




what will really be funny is how the man from Langley tries to answer this question you once posed him which was-if you had shot the president,would you run down the stairs in front of cowrkers passing you by and then stop and go the breakroom and have a coke? well be entertaining as hell so to see how Mr Langley resident trys to wiggle and squirm his way out of this one as well.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




onl;y after having long conversations with his handlers will he come back and attempt so.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



he will be stamping his feet whining and crying like he always does AFTER consulting with his handlers on what to lie about.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Wrong I learned facts supported by evidence which you cannot dispute or challenge. The fact that it comes from a state which you hate and despise does not challenge or refute it.

He was an ardent communist and your claim is manufactured fiction which you cannot support or defend with any evidence of any kind whatsoever.

You are wrong and proven so and you know it.

Your claim that he was anti communist is as false and fictional as a harry potter story and you know that as well boy.

You have nothing


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




There is no one from langley.

But if the Boy from living in his mom's basement WHICH IS YOU ever grows a brain he may learn that he has no business being involved in a debate with people who are infinitely smarter


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




No it is always you pitching a hissy fit when caught looking stupid which is every day


----------



## gipper (Aug 19, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Right.  Time to man up. Stop being a pussy and accept the fact your government murders people including a POTUS.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




All governments murder people so your statement is irrelevant an evidence of nothing.

You have no and cannot presented any evidence that the government murdered Kennedy.

You fancy yourself informed and enlightened but in fact you are stupid and weak minded. And a coward and proven admitted liar.

Your assertion that the government murdered Kennedy is not good enough because YOU are not good enough or smart enough or well informed enough. You are a no body who is incapable of providing the slightest evidence for any of your claims.

The fact is that the evidence proves you wrong and Oswald acted alone as any thinking intelligent person knows after viewing the evidence.

You are proven wrong and your claims debunked FOOL


----------



## gipper (Aug 19, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Everything you have been told disappears in a puff of smoke...because Oswald was an ANTI-COMMUNIST!!!   Own it!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



He was a communist you are wrong and ignorant and those are all facts and you know it.

Show some evidence for your claim.

Oh that's right you made up and admitted to being a liar so no he was not an anti communist and we all know that including you


----------



## gipper (Aug 19, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


The fact that you think Oswald a commie, indicates you don't know anything.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Wrong.

He was a communist and that is not something I think it is a fact you cannot refute or contradict.

You are a fool to believe otherwise. But we know you are a fool and admitted liar.

You know he was as well but are too butthurt at being proven a liar to admit facts


----------



## TomParks (Aug 19, 2017)

Oswald was no communist this has been proven.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Oswald was no communist this has been proven.


He was indeed and you are wrong.

It is well documented and proven he was a communist and no evidence refutes or challenges that fact


----------



## TomParks (Aug 19, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald was no communist this has been proven.
> ...



Ok you are not a serious researcher


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 19, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...




far more serious than you actually.

You have done no research to actually address this issue.

If you had then you could easily cite evidence but you cannot.

It is amusing how many conspiracy theorists boast about being better researchers or better informed but then they end up utterly incapable of proving such claims by providing the slightest hint of evidence.

This is because you are simply wrong and know it and are incapable of providing any evidence at all for your claim because your claim is an outright falsehood.

The fact is all the serious research in the world proves the man was a communist without exception


----------



## gipper (Aug 20, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Exactly.  He is a statist dupe.  

All one needs do to expose frauds like him, is if they claim Oswald a commie, they're exposed.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You know you conspiracy nuts look like freaks, right?

_"I am a communist and a worker, and I have lived in a decadent capitalist society where the workers are slaves." ~ Lee Harvey Oswald_

~ Autobiography of Lee Harvey Oswald: My Life in My Words

http://nsarchive2.gwu.edu//IMG/DocFridayLHO.pdf​


----------



## gipper (Aug 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yeah you really believe that???   LMFAO!


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I really believe you're mentally defective. I also believe you have nothing to refute Oswald's own letter.


----------



## gipper (Aug 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The evidence is overwhelming, but you have to look for with an open mind.  Something you apparently you lack.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


What evidence? So far, your "evidence" is an empty weak bluff, _"you really believe that???"_


----------



## gipper (Aug 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Oh brother.  Don't be stupid.  Do the research yourself.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

^^^ that's your evidence??? 



You should just have, _"I'm a loser, I got nothing,"_ tattooed across your forehead.

Oh, and have it tattooed backwards so you can read it when you look in a mirror.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Except that he was a communist or more precisely a marxist leninist by his own admission.

Of course that is fact you cannot refute


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Why would anyone believe you over oswald's own words? You have no credibility.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



It is not overwhelming.

In fact no evidence exists to refute it or you would have cited it by now.

Just because YOU say so means nothing


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


He did unlike you.

He proved you wrong and you can cite no evidence to the contrary


----------



## gipper (Aug 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Hey Statist Dummies....since Oswald would never tell a lie, in your small minds. 

Remember this...*"I'm just a patsy."*

Oswald's words.  Believe them.

Damn I'm good!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Yes but his claim to be a patsy is proven wrong by a mountain of evidence which proves he committed the crime.

You claim has no supporting evidence at all.

In addition massive evidence aside from his own words prove he was a communist so you are not so good.

You are debunked and proven false


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



paid shills the NAZI,shillian and faun they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are because they play dodgeball over the FACT that Oswald could not possibly have shot oswald for the reason the warren commission falsely claims of making his mark on history seeking glory and fame because if that was the case he would have proudly boasted that he DID do it,not deny it and say I'm just a patsy,i did not shoot anybody. the nazi shill and shillian have NO ANSWERS for that,they always play dodgeball.


----------



## gipper (Aug 20, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


They are just big government dupes.  Whatever Uncle tells them they believe.


----------



## gipper (Aug 20, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


FACT: Oswald was an ardent anti-communist and a patsy.  

Down goes Soupy

Down goes Soupy.  

Everything you claim is wrong.  Accept it...you're just a plain old DUNCE.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


LOLOL

You're apparently too fucking rightarded to comprehend his words, _"I'm just a patsy,"_ has nothing to do with his earlier words, _"I am a communist..."_ The two statements are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> FACT: Oswald was an ardent anti-communist...


Lying dumbfuck. 


			
				lee harvey oswald said:
			
		

> _"*I am a communist* and a worker, and I have lived in a decadent capitalist society where the workers are slaves."_


----------



## gipper (Aug 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Now that is really ignorant.  

If he is a patsy, than he didn't do the deed dumbass.  

Since you believe everything he said then you know he didn't do the shooting.  

Good for you.  We are making headway.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Whether or not he's guilty has nothing to do with your moronic claim that he was not a communist in the face of his own words that he was.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> She like the Nazi, only know what the government tells them.
> 
> They think Oswald was a commie who hated JFK and magically fired a poorly sighted bolt action rifle committing the murder of the century.  Then took a stroll down several flights of stairs and casually drink a Coke in the lunch room.  LMFAO....one has to be considered insane, to hold such absurd beliefs.
> 
> Silly Jilly has no idea (CIA dupe either) that JFK was working to end the Cold War and bug out of Vietnam.  They don't know that the Deep State hated JFK and thought him a commie sympathizer and a great danger to the nation.



Silly Drippy Gippy....read Oswald's Tale by Norman Mailer and educate your ignorant, conspiracy theory, pathetic arse.


----------



## gipper (Aug 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Okay you are really slow. 

So you believe him when he says he's a commie, but not when he says he's a patsy.  Do I need to spell it out for you?

He was never a commie.  In fact, he hated commies.  He was a patsy too.  See?  That's what is call consistent logical thinking.


----------



## gipper (Aug 20, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > She like the Nazi, only know what the government tells them.
> ...


Another dupe.  Sad.  Very sad.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You moronic conservative. Where did I say I didn't believe him when he said he's a patsy??

Your brain is truly defective. Comes with being a rightwing nut, I suppose.


----------



## gipper (Aug 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Idiot. I am not a con but you are still an idiot.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Riiiight ... everyone who disagrees with you is a dupe -- even though you claim Oswald was not a communist even though he said he was and even sought citizenship in the former USSR.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Sell stupid elsewhere, ya brain-dead con...


gipper said:


> *I am as conservative as one can be...*


----------



## gipper (Aug 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


No only idiots who believe the government regarding JFKs killing.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Whimpers the imbecile who idiotically claims Oswald was not a communist when Oswald himself said...


			
				lee harvey oswald said:
			
		

> _"*I am a communist* and a worker, and I have lived in a decadent capitalist society where the workers are slaves."_


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Except he was a communist and not a patsy. Those are facts you have not challenged.


You need to provide evidence and you have not and cannot.

The evidence proves you wrong


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




He lied about being a patsy as all the evidence shows.

He told the truth about being a communist as all the evidence shows.

You lied repeatedly and even admitted it.

And no it is not ignorant because it is based on research and evidence. You have done no research to speak of and have no evidence for anything you say.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



No that is not logical or consistent thinking or even thinking at all.

You just make pronouncements without backing them up.

You have no evidence and others do which trumps your empty headed claims


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



If he is an idiot then he is an idiot who made a complete fool of you.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Silly Drippy Gippy....read Oswald's Tale by Norman Mailer and educate your ignorant, conspiracy theory, pathetic arse.
> ...



So you haven't read Mailer's book, Drippy Gippy? Another on a fool's errand....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > She like the Nazi, only know what the government tells them.
> ...



hey moron, read


gipper said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



see this troll i think is just a brainwashed sheep in denial ,i dont think he is a paid shill as shiillian and Nazi agent are the fact he has not addresses anything on this thread,that is the behavior of a brainwashed sheep in denial whos only research is reading the text books of what his corrupt school system taught him or reading a book that supports it,same as the nazi agent,he wont read a book that does not go along with the warren commission.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



YOU obviously have never read any of the books that debunk the warren commission that there were multiple shooters and that oswald was innocent or even bothered to look at the video of the OP's or any other videos out there either that dont support the warren commission con job.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2017)

gipper said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



very sad indeed that they are so much in denial they wont even bother to watch the video of the OP's. they just see the title of the thread and thats ALL they bother to look at. i seen so many trolls that are a dime a dozen just like him over the years where thats all they ever bother to do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



you are making wayyyyyyy too much sense for the nazi shill to comprehend.   The fact he has that logic just proves he is smoking crack.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lemme guess, you're another low-IQ idiot who's confounded by Oswald's own words...?


			
				Lee Harvey Oswald said:
			
		

> _"I am a communist and a worker, and I have lived in a decadent capitalist society where the workers are slaves."_


----------



## gipper (Aug 21, 2017)

Faun said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I bet you believe every word ever spoken by Obama and Trump.  Do you also believe every word ever spoken by CIA and FBI agents?  How about individuals working within the Deep State...do you believe them too?


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Great, another assumption you lose. You never tire of demonstrating for the forum what a loser you are, huh?

No, I don't believe every word any of them say. Just as I don't believe morons like you who idiotically _think "nuh-uh"_ refutes Oswald's own claim to being a communist while rejecting America and capitalism.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2017)

Hey Gipper, ignore what the nazi shill,shillain,faun and that moron Grump dupe have to say about this post-I am so please follow my lead okay at LEAST for this discussion of THIS post deal?

 we have talked extensively about the CIA's role in the JFK assassination but something I have noticed that seldom ever gets mentioned in these discussions on who was the main players of the assassination is the key role that Israel played in the assassination.

I have noticed that when someone brings this subject up on their involvement that many people while they can accept it that the CIA killed JFK,they are in denial of Israles involvement same as that moron Dr Grump is that oswald was innocent and that it was a CIA operation.

They wont look at Israels role in it objectively anymore than Dr Grump moron will look at the facts and evidence in the JFK case there was a conspiracy because their religious beliefs they have been taught since they were little is that Israel is a victem and an an innocent country that wants peace.

Nothing could possibly be further than the truth of course though.

this is an interesting article how Stone was unable to mention the rols of the mossad in the film because the producer who funded the movie was jewish. Even so,stone STILL was clever and hinted at it getting something mentioned in the film  that they did not notice. It was all in code talk so he get it by them.

The role of the mossad cannot be disputed. They had everything to gain by his assassination because he had cut off aide to Israel and was helping out the palestines. every president since LBJ have ALL given aide to Israel. which is why they have all stayed alive.

here are some really great articles on it.Please like i said before,ignore what the shills say. Shillian for sure is on Israels payroll,she ALWAYS defends their atrocities.


here,i assume since you have invested thousands of hours into this as i have,this is nothing new to you?

the facts cannot be disputed on Israels involvement in it despite what shillian and nazi agent have to say.lol matter of fact had Israel not been involved i dont think it would have worked because the CIA is too imcompetent,remember all the failed attempts they had at trying to kill castro? where the mossad they are dangerous and are NOT imcompetent.

I would like you to read ALL of these links of course but for sure at LEAST read this first one below if you wont read them all.thanks/

Rothschild-Israeli Ties to JFK

Who killed Kennedy: CIA, LBJ, or the Truly “Unspeakable”?

JFK Assassination: The Missing Link

Israel Killed JFK And Has Ruled  America Ever Since.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hey Gipper, ignore what the nazi shill,shillain,faun and that moron Grump dupe have to say about this post-I am so please follow my lead okay at LEAST for this discussion of THIS post deal?
> 
> we have talked extensively about the CIA's role in the JFK assassination but something I have noticed that seldom ever gets mentioned in these discussions on who was the main players of the assassination is the key role that Israel played in the assassination.
> 
> ...


You can ignore me all you want, you'll still appear to be a complete and utter retard ignoring Oswald's own claim that he was a communist.


			
				Lee Harvey Oswald said:
			
		

> _"*I am a communist* and a worker, and I have lived in a decadent capitalist society where the workers are slaves."_


----------



## gipper (Aug 21, 2017)

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Merely demonstrating your ignorance.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2017)

have to get back to work now gipper but PLEASE if you dont mind read through all those links and tell me if you are familiar with them? Like i said if it had just been a CIA operation i dont think it would have succeeded because they are too imcompetent as they proved when trying to kill castro where the mossad are not and are a VERY dangerous organization and more deadly than the CIA.


----------



## gipper (Aug 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hey Gipper, ignore what the nazi shill,shillain,faun and that moron Grump dupe have to say about this post-I am so please follow my lead okay at LEAST for this discussion of THIS post deal?
> 
> we have talked extensively about the CIA's role in the JFK assassination but something I have noticed that seldom ever gets mentioned in these discussions on who was the main players of the assassination is the key role that Israel played in the assassination.
> 
> ...


Yes have read this...and do not doubt Mossad may have been involved.


----------



## gipper (Aug 21, 2017)

Faun said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Gipper, ignore what the nazi shill,shillain,faun and that moron Grump dupe have to say about this post-I am so please follow my lead okay at LEAST for this discussion of THIS post deal?
> ...


Okay...we are to believe there was no conspiracy....that Oswald was an ardent commie who defected to the USSR, though he had enlisted in the Marines (has a US Marine ever become a outspoken Commie and defector?)...then was allowed to magically return to the USA, without any problem during the height of the Cold War.  He had ties to CIA and other covert US government personnel.  Then magical gets a job at the Book Depository which then is magically put on motorcade's path....and the Secret Service does not bother to make sure Oswald the known commie and USSR defector (only one in the ENTIRE USA)...outspoken critic of the USA and lover of Castro...is contained.

Then magically some years later JFK's brother, who is about to win the D party nomination for president, is murdered too.

Just a few magical things which occurred, that only a fool would think is entirely acceptable.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


By leaping to false conclusions??


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Moron... none of that is evidence that Oswald was not communist. We know he was -- *he said so.*


			
				Lee Harvey Oswald said:
			
		

> _"*I am a communist* and a worker, and I have lived in a decadent capitalist society where the workers are slaves." ~ Lee Harvey Oswald_


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Yes I have and it is those books which have been debunked.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> [
> 
> YOU obviously have never read any of the books that debunk the warren commission that there were multiple shooters and that oswald was innocent or even bothered to look at the video of the OP's or any other videos out there either that dont support the warren commission con job.



Send me your address. I have a much better tin foil hat for you than the one you have on hand at the moment. It obviously isn't working out for you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



as always,when you  frady cat deniars are challenged to refute facts like the video this op posted,like the chickenshit cowards you are,you all never take the challenge to try and refute them and can only come back with childish one liner insults in defeat  when you know you are backed up against the wall with nowhere to run unable to stand tow to toe in a debate.never fails,you all are as predictable as clockwork.


as always,this is the only thing you trolls can contribute when you know you are backed up against the wall with nowhere to run-


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> as always,when you  frady cat deniars are challenged to refute facts like the video this op posted,like the chickenshit cowards you are,you all never take the challenge to try and refute them and can only come back with childish one liners when you know you are backed up against the wall with nowhere to run.never fails,you all are as predictable as clockwork.



childish one liners? From Ram-a-lamb-a-DING-DONG himself.  You are nothing but a conspiracy theory whack-a-doodle. A purveyor of Fake News no doubt. Oswald was a commie and more than likely acted alone.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > as always,when you  frady cat deniars are challenged to refute facts like the video this op posted,like the chickenshit cowards you are,you all never take the challenge to try and refute them and can only come back with childish one liners when you know you are backed up against the wall with nowhere to run.never fails,you all are as predictable as clockwork.
> ...



I rest my case.  wow you sure debunked all the facts and evidence in that video of the OP's there.


sure glad you are not my lawyer,same as  the paid nazi shill,you would lose every case for me the way you run off when backed up against the wall.


----------



## gipper (Aug 21, 2017)

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I guess you don't know that this thread is not exclusively about whether or not Oswald was a commie....man you get slower by the post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2017)

back to shit all over the floor and whine and cry in defeat same as nazi shill.


gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...









like clockwork,when the troll is backed up against the wall and corned by a videoor links that dont support his bs,this is what the magic bullet theorists do EVERYTIME-


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > She like the Nazi, only know what the government tells them.
> ...



poor little kid troll here wont look at any evidence that doesnt support his fantasy that oswald shot JFK somehow with a magic bullet that has never been invented yet and cant accept facts that researchers have shredded to pieces Mailers fantasy book so much the books real name it needs to be titled is Mailers Tale.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



they wont stop smoking the crack they are on so this logic never registers with them.  Logic and common sense that a commie lover who goes and renounces his us citizenship to the us consulate in russia can somehow have no problems getting back into the USA  during the HEIGHT of the cold war era as you so well nailed it and somehow not be on the radar by neither the state department,the CIA or FBI and not have his moves watched as he comes to US shore,but INCREDIBLY ,not be prosecuted as the traiter he would have been had the minute he got on shore had  he not been connected to the CIA and ONI.comedy gold,dont these magic bullet theorists EVER get tired of the ass beatings here?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You ARE one of the magic bullet theorists as you believe the tale.

Hate to break it to you boy but it is not treason to love communism as he did, or to emigrate to another country ( including the USSR during the cold war ) or to renounce his citizenship.

Ergo it was impossible to prosecute him for treason.

In fact he did have troubles returning to the US he had months and months of wading through red tape to do so.

None of your babbling ignorance proves anything and the evidence proves he acted along which you have never been able to refute or challenge.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



It was not magical the bullet was common and available in 1964 it HAD been invented.

You have never presented any fact of any kind to even Challenge Mailer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2017)

the Nazi shill is earning his big bucks from his handlers today after he consults with them what to troll here on.hee hee.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 21, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




Yes just because someone is a MArine does not mean he cannot be a communist as well.

He did have problems returning to the USA after emigrating to the USSR.

HE had no CIA ties whatsoever.Or ties to any covert government personnel.There is nothing magical about getting a job on a common route through a city.

Sorry you have no evidence no matter how much you wish you did


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> the Nazi shill is earning his big bucks from his handlers today after he consults with them what to troll here on.hee hee.


No I am in fact destroying you with facts.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 21, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




Not an argument.

The facts and evidence prove Oswald acted alone and was a communist you have yet to be capable of challenge those facts


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



We all watched it and demonstrated why it is garbage and fiction you are gullible however and believe fictional movies are real


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2017)

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Gipper, ignore what the nazi shill,shillain,faun and that moron Grump dupe have to say about this post-I am so please follow my lead okay at LEAST for this discussion of THIS post deal?
> ...



Israel has such a stronghold grip on the US its sickening. You go to a bookstore and you will find books on the CIA's involvement in it and LBJ being the mastermind everywhere but you will NEVER find one book there  on the Mossads involvement in it because they are the TRUE masterminds behind it all.

people like Jim Marrs are just gatekeepers for Israel never touching on their connection. people like Marrs participate in this coverup every bit as much as the NAZI paid shill,Shillian,faun and that Grump dumbfuck moron.

as i mentioned earlier,stone in his film he hinted at the mossad connection in the film. In the film,Costner is playing Garrison and he goes up to Clay Shaw and he says to him -we know about your connection to Perimex,a CIA front company. The Shaw then says something like- I will sue you in court,how dare you make false accusations like this.

   the perimex company that Stone was referring to in the film was actually not a CIA front but an Israeli front.They were an arms dealer and Guy Bannister,David Ferry,and Clay Shaw all were connected to them. that was the closest that Stone was able to come to hinting about the mossads involvement in the assassination by saying it was a CIA operation instead otherwise he never would have been able to make the film.

I WAS going to say produce the film but had to change it to make the film because Stone did not produce it.He had to have someone in hollywood put up the kind of money that was needed to make the film and Stone obviously did not have that kind of money so the executive producer who did produce the film and did put up the money for him to make the film was none other than Arnon Melchan.

who was Arnon Melchan you may ask? Well we all know now that jews control hollywood so this should come to no surprise that Melchan is an Israeli Arms dealer. Shillian kisses Israels ass all the time so her handlers will probably alert her to this post to post some kind of one liner insults.

That is probably why i would say Stone did not mention one word On Israels involvement because the film obviously would not have been made had he done so.

That is also why when you go to a bookstore you can only find books on the CIA's involvement or LBJ being the mastermind because they keep you from looking at the BIGGER picture on the REAL controllers controlling America.

That is also why when you visit that alleged 9/11 truth site you will only see them talk about the CIA's role in it but never a word on Israel because the lady that runs that site,she knows if she mentioned Israels role in it,they will kill her.


as I said before,the CIA is too imcompetent an organization to have pulled it off by themselves.Look at how they bungled assassination plots against Castro.

However as i said before,the mossad is NOT an incompetent organization,they are very efficient and more sinister and more dangerous of an organization than the CIA is.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hey Gipper, ignore what the nazi shill,shillain,faun and that moron Grump dupe have to say about this post-I am so please follow my lead okay at LEAST for this discussion of THIS post deal?
> 
> we have talked extensively about the CIA's role in the JFK assassination but something I have noticed that seldom ever gets mentioned in these discussions on who was the main players of the assassination is the key role that Israel played in the assassination.
> 
> ...




That is because there is no evidence that anyone but Oswald played a role much less Israel or the CIA.

You have posted those links before and they are devoid of any facts or evidence and are complete horseshit as anyone reading them quickly see's. Except for a few gullible fools like you.

There are no facts to dispute they are simply anti semetic crap.

I encourage people to read them as well so they can gain some insight into why you are such a tool


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Everything you have said is nothing more than anti Israel Opinion.

None of it is fact it is only belief and not one shred of evidence is any of your links connecting Israel to the assassination.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> back to shit all over the floor and whine and cry in defeat same as nazi shill.
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> ...



Yes you are a magic bullet theorist and like clock work you post emojis rather than intelligent comment EVERYTIME you are backed into a corner with facts which is ALL the time.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 21, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


No he is not.

You are doing so.

You constantly spout assertions and claim they are true but you never even make an EFFORT to back them up with evidence.

You are the one with massive proven ignorance and gullibility.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2017)

the nazi shill here below as always when he is backed against the wall same as that other troll who worships the book MAILERS TALE.lol


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> the nazi shill here below as always when he is backed against the wall same as that other troll who worships the book MAILERS TALE.lol




The way these trolls worship at the feet of their beloved corporate "gubermint" owned by the same foreign banking oligarchs (that created the quasi-Jewish state by laying the groundwork for it with the Balfour Declaration in 1917) would be amusing if I was watching all this from afar. There apparently is no lie too great or too small that the shills will not fall for. It's not that they are stupid, really. It's the fact that their need to "believe in gubermint" and trust in it supersedes their ability to think in a rational manner. When I am attacked by shills that soil themselves for posting the things I do? It doesn't piss me off or make me defensive like it once did because I am speaking from an informed position and someone that threw off the programming that is so deeply ingrained in the American psyche brought to us by the Tavistock Institute and the Frankfort School that schooled their pupils in the ways of propaganda, social engineering and "groupthink".

I will tell ya one thing...once the blinders come off and you can see clearly? There is no going back to the way you were. The sheeple are going to have to learn the hard way. The "boiling frog" analogy is so apropos as it pertains to what is going on.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> the nazi shill here below as always when he is backed against the wall same as that other troll who worships the book MAILERS TALE.lol




You are the only one backed against the wall.

Same old repetitive crap without any evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 21, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > the nazi shill here below as always when he is backed against the wall same as that other troll who worships the book MAILERS TALE.lol
> ...




None of this babbling nonsense is in any way an argument about the Kennedy assassination.

Once again the evidence if what counts and it proves you wrong as i have demonstrated by systematically proving your specific claims wrong


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


There is something seriously defective about the rightard brain. Despite me saying nothing remotely close to indicate this thread is only about Oswald being a commie,  your deformed brain lead you to think that. No, moron, I was pointing out your deflections failed you. Oswald himself said he was communist.  Oswald himself tried to become a Soviet citizen. None of your deflections change that. None of your empty denials change that. None of your invective changes that. And what stands out above all is your complete and utter lack of evidence to refute that Oswald was a communist.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 22, 2017)

Lame retorts by the nay    saying trolls


LA RAM FAN said:


> the nazi shill here below as always when he is backed against the wall same as that other troll who worships the book MAILERS TALE.lol





LA RAM FAN said:


> the nazi shill here below as always when he is backed against the wall same as that other troll who worships the book MAILERS TALE.lol




  I believe the naysayers suffer from Stockholm's Syndrome and believe every bit of propaganda spewed to them by the Operation Mockingbird lame media. The "gubermint' needs just enough dumb fucks that never question anything to keep this oligarchy system in place. It's akin to chickens that worship Colonel Sanders and never believe that they will have their heads chopped up and de-feathered.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Lame retorts by the nay    saying trolls
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



And yet you can still present no evidence of a conspiracy


----------



## gipper (Aug 22, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Lame retorts by the nay    saying trolls
> ...


...because after all, the government would never lie to the people.  LMFAO!!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Do you have anything but strawmen to argue with? Lord knows, you have absolutely no evidence.


----------



## gipper (Aug 23, 2017)

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yet you think you have evidence.  LMFAO!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 23, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



That is not an argument or evidence.

The evidence still proves your claim to be false.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 23, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Yes and you are not able to refute it with any evidence or you would have.


----------



## gipper (Aug 23, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


All the so called State's evidence you believe, are LIES and DISTORTIONS!!!

The evidence of conspiracy, is overwhelming.  Yet, no matter how much of this evidence is shown to you and your fellow dupes, you still believe the all knowing State.  Orwell warned about your kind.

My guess is it is is a form of mental illness.  Have you been checked?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 23, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


The burden of proof is on you to prove that all of the evidence are lies and distortions and you have no evidence of this and are incapable of providing any or you would have done so.

Since you have not done so there is no evidence and there fore you are wrong and the evidence against Oswald still stands.

There is no such evidence of a conspiracy or you could cite some and you never have and you never will. 

No one on this thread has shown any such evidence so clearly your statement is false. 

Repeating the same thing over and over and over is meaningless. Your word is not sufficient and that is all you have. You LARAM and all the other conspiracy loons have not yet shown a shred of evidence. Instead you simply scream that it exists yet you cannot cite any.

You are not especially researched or well read in this manner and that is not an insult it is simple fact.

Citing Orwell is a general philosophical approach and it means nothing since you are distorting what he was warning us of.

You are not en expert or especially well informed or enlightened again that is no insult but simple truth.

You are only stating a belief you have which is not based on any facts or evidence and in fact the evidence which is credible and true completely refutes and proves you wrong.


----------



## gipper (Aug 23, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


No...the State has not proven it's case.  It made up everything and you have chosen to believe the State's lies and ignore the enormous, massive, HUGE amount of evidence proving conspiracy.

As I have told you, but you are too duped to comprehend, Oswald was NOT a commie but an ardent anti-communist.  This fact alone destroys everything you believe.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 23, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



The state did in fact prove through evidence that Oswald acted alone.

They presented the evidence to the public and allowed the public to examine it in detail.

This is how we know that their evidence is credible and true.

The difference being that you keep talking about evidence which you cannot provide or cite or present. This gives you a massive credibility problem as your insistence is not credible or good enough. You are arguing from expertise but you have none whatsoever.

Now if you say the government or states evidence is made up then the burden is on you to prove it by providing evidence and once again you CANNOT do so.

Oswald was a communist which is proven by evidence. Your claim he was an anti communist is an empty assertion which has no evidence of any kind supporting it.

Not only did he repeatedly say he was a communist or marxist leninist but he sought to live in communist nations. He openly read, quoted and praised marx and lenin and others in front of his family and friends and co workers. Those friends family and co workers clearly remembered and testified to his character and behavior and the pattern is very consistent that he always praised communism.

This is all strong evidence yet you can cite nothing whatsoever to dispute or refute it.

Saying over and over and over that it is false proves nothing whatsoever since you are no authority on the subject and have no knowledge or expertise.


I am ignoring no evidence you are.

Once again if there were massive overwhelming evidence of a conspiracy you could cite some of it and would have by now but neither you or anyone else has ever done so.

Your entire argument is the government lies all the time which is evidence of NOTHING it is not even a valid argument.


----------



## gipper (Aug 23, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


It proved nothing.  It lied to you. Sorry to burst your little bubble.  The STATE LIES...man up and accept it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 23, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




And again you are not presenting an argument.

Everyone lies including you as you have admitted.

The state proved it's case with evidence you have no evidence of any kind and have not even made an effort to present any because there is none for you to present.

Sorry the evidence proves Oswald was a communist and acted alone you can provide no evidence to challenge that fact


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Moron, of course I have evidence to back what I say...


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


So you idiotically claim with absolutely no evidence whatsoever to corroborate your hollow denials.


----------



## hadit (Aug 23, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Why would an anti communist want to live in the Soviet Union? I have yet to hear an explanation of this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



My guess is it is is a form of mental illness.  Have you been checked?[/QUOTE]

yet you think you have evidence. LMFAO!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


thats because he wants to believe the state NEVER lies obviously only seeing what he wants to see.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



yet you think you have evidence. LMFAO!!!
[/QUOTE]
True you have never presented cited linked to any evidence.

Every post and claim by you is a massive fail


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



And yet I have specifically posted that the state can and does lie.

And so do you.

Everyone and anyone can lie. Gipper has specifically lied and admitted to it.

The difference being the fact that Oswald acted alone is supported by evidence. None of your claims are ever supported by evidence. Which proves you are the bigger liar.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Oswald was CIA until he was set up to be the patsy.

http://jfk.hood.edu/Collection/Weisberg Subject Index Files/B Disk/Brussell Mae/Item 25.pdf


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



and now the lying paid shill can only go home and cry to his handlers after sufferering yet  another major ass beating.

Its going to take a very long consultation with his handler on how to evade this one obviously.



what the lying paid shill cant get around was this was even confirmed and documented after 1993 when Clinton reluctantly and only because of extreme pressure from the public and certain people in government asked for documents to be opened and the ARRB came across documeted evidence he was with the CIA and ONI. Of course we never heard a word of any of this mentioned by the CIA controlled LAMESTREAM media of course.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




The amount of proof that has been uncovered since the public murder makes the lame attempts and efforts by the shills so amusing to me. Watching them hang themselves by giving them enough rope to do so has been very entertaining to say the least.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



as we all know,without getting well paid as he does,the nazi shill would not come back here to suffer  one constant ass beating after another as he has. He will really ask for some big bucks from his handler on what kind of new dodgeball tactic to use after me and you both took him to school that he was working for the CIA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2017)

In taking a little break away from the JFK assassination Dale and Gipper,I am afraid to report sadly that if we had any hopes that Trump would be our first real president to serve the people instead of the bankers and Israel since JFK and not a puppet for them,that can sadly be laid to rest now because sadly,on the radio today,I heard Trump in his own words,say that we need to invade Afganistan.Plus he also increased the military budget higher than it was even under Obama which was bad enough.

Thats all the proof in the world right there he is no different than Bush or Obama and a puppet for the Bankers and Israel same as every president has been since LBJ sadly. I dont like saying any of this but it is what it is.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




Let them keep coming back and defending the (snicker) "official version" because there is SOOOOO much information out there that has come to light like the "Lee and Harvey Project" and how does Lee Harvey Oswald and the U-2 shoot down is related and how Oswald was given free passage back to America with no repercussions. It should be blatantly obvious but the shills are gonna do what shills are gonna do. James Wilcott's testimony in 1978 that Oswald was on the CIA's payroll. The CIA is and has been for some time nothing but a rogue agency that works at the behest of the owners of USA.INC.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> In taking a little break away from the JFK assassination Dale and Gipper,I am afraid to report sadly that if we had any hopes that Trump would be our first real president to serve the people instead of the bankers and Israel since JFK and not a puppet for them,that can sadly be laid to rest now because sadly,on the radio today,I heard Trump in his own words,say that we need to invade Afganistan.Plus he also increased the military budget higher than it was even under Obama which was bad enough.
> 
> Thats all the proof in the world right there he is no different than Bush or Obama and a puppet for the Bankers and Israel same as every president has been since LBJ sadly. I dont like saying any of this but it is what it is.



Yep, it seems that the Deep State has gotten to him....too much heroin to be harvested as well as lithium and other precious resources.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




I had remembered reading somewhere before of the documented facts that came out after the ARRB opened up files and found out oswalds connections to the CIA being exposed in the 90's that i spoke of earlier,but i had not heard of James Wilcotts testimony of that.Thanks for mentioning that.i will have to look into that one.

does not surprise me in the least to hear because Robert Morrow,he was also a top level CIA operative who wrote a book i think it was in the 80's or 90's where he also went into great detail and exposed oswalds CIA connections as well. do you know of this researcher i am talking about by chance?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2017)

I just remembered the name of that book now.It is FIRST HAND KNOWLEDGE,How i participated in the CIA/MAFIA assassination of JFK.

THAT IS A GREAT INFORMATIVE BOOK.I read it once decades ago.I will have to read it again. notice how these CIA people cover for the REAL masterminds behind it all, the MOSSAD never mentioning them,that its all always CIA and the mafia?


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Nope, I haven't heard of Robert Morrow but will definitely give him a search. One other thing is that should give anyone pause for thought is why would certain records pertaining to the murder of JFK be "off limits/classified" for 50 years if Oswald was simply a loony lone gunman? Some people simply have no critical thinking skills.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 23, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Oswald was never CIA.

Nor was he ever set up to be a patsy nor was he a patsy.

He was the lone shooter.

As usual your link is a massive fail with nothing but speculation and supposition.

Notice how it says Miss Russell is not alone in her BELIEF that he sabotaged the U2 spy plane.

Belief is not fact or evidence.

It stated she CLAIMS that CIA officials were interviewed who confirmed this but can name no such agent or document to support this claim.

Oswald had nothing to do with the U2 spy plane other than general geographic proximity which tens of thousands of people also had.

Oswald was a Marine and he was never seconded to anyone else while serving as a Marine he was consistently present for duty and never unaccounted for.

Sorry but once again you are debunked and proven wrong mainly by what you claim as evidence but is not evidence.

And LARAM will brag about your ass beating which was done with facts any time now


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I just remembered the name of that book now.It is FIRST HAND KNOWLEDGE,How i participated in the CIA/MAFIA assassination of JFK.
> 
> THAT IS A GREAT INFORMATIVE BOOK.I read it once decades ago.I will have to read it again. notice how these CIA people cover for the REAL masterminds behind it all, the MOSSAD never mentioning them,that its all always CIA and the mafia?


It is also fiction


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 23, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




There are many reasons why not just one which proves it is you suffering from critical thinking skills


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



yeah they wont get off the crack they been smoking so they cant use any logic or common sense the magic bullet theorists.

we been talking about CIA people spilling the beans that oswald was an agent for the CIA and eveything,i got one even bigger and better for  you  and Gipper.If you liked that information about Morrow,you havent seen anything yet.

I have recently got interested in the Israeli connection that the CIA/Israel media here in the US doesnt want us to know about. This is one i had not heard about before until recently.

I mentioned the Israel connection a few times earlier remember? well -

A high level spy for ISRAEL came out and said they were involved in the assassination. This article here below was written in 2004 and at that date,he was not allowed to leave Israel after he came out and spilled the beans about that. I would sure like to find out if that guy is even still alive.

If he is,you can bet he is imprisoned in their country and same as Sirhan Sirhan,does not have a prayer of getting a fair trial. oh and if you have ever read Michel Collin Pipers book who has done an outstanding job exposing the role of Israel in his book,i bet you did not know just like the CIA had men in dealy plaza that day we know for sure now,there was ALSO a government official from Israel there that day as well. bet you had not heard that one right?

Freed Israeli nuclear spy Mordechai Vanunu said in an interview published today that Israel was behind the 1963 assassination of U.S. President John F. Kennedy, prompting some Israeli officials to hope aloud the far-fetched comments will hurt Vanunu’s credibility.
Read more at Spy claims Israel assassinated JFK
Spy claims Israel assassinated JFK

you will never find books on Israels role in it at the library as you will on the CIA and LBJ,THE French connection and what have you because as i said,Israel is the MAIN masterminds behind it all not the CIA as gatekeepers like marrs and alex jones like to get you to believe.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




Except they have not been spinning the beans and none of the crap you spew is supported by evidence or facts.

I have however debunked everything you and your buddy has claimed using facts and evidence


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Notice it did not take TOO long before the nazi shills handler sent him here to fart in this thread as always huh?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Notice it did not take TOO long before the nazi shills handler sent him here to fart in this thread as always huh?


No one sent me to correct you with facts.

But I still did


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 23, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




Spare me the rhetoric and false bravado, dipshit. I have read your illiterate spew of "state propaganda" concerning JFK's public murder only as a source of amusement. You proposed nothing in the way of a decent refutation of those that have spent thousands of hours researching this OBVIOUS conspiracy that has changed the path we have been on for the worse. I have no respect for you, I don't see you as a worthy adversary and your "me too" puppet Faun has even made an even bigger fool of himself trying to provide support in hopes of a cyber pat on the head. LA RAM FAN is a peer of mine, gipper is a peer but you are utterly pathetic. Your punctuation skills and ability to communicate a coherent thought is not that of someone that is as "well read" as you claim.....to sum this all up in a salient manner? You are simply a poseur.....nothing more, nothing less.

Please (and by all means) have the "last word" because you are not worthy of my time. Your fool-fueled "Uh-uh!" posts proves that you never were worth the effort.


----------



## gipper (Aug 23, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


BINGO!!!

Now that is very good.

Why would the government HIDE these records, if the case was easily proved?

Just another clear example of lies we have been told by a lying government.

The thing is some Americans just can't wrap their heads around the fact that our government is a criminal operation.  They want to believe the Utopian vision of government, told to them in the 4th grade.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 23, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Wrong sonny boy I provided devastating fact and evidedne based refutation for a subject you are massively ignorant of and I shredded and debunked you without mercy.

And you know this is true.

You are not well read researched or informed on this topic. Your only argument is the government lies. Which is not an argument.

If it were an obvious conspiracy you could provide evidence yet you cannot and have not and have in fact failed to do so every time you have tried..

I am your better boy and that is why you cry like such a bitch every time I shred and destroy your claims and everyone knows it


----------



## gipper (Aug 23, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You believe what Uncle told you to believe.  

You would do well in an Orwellian world.  Uncle says jump, you say how high.

Do you get a good retirement plan from the CIA?


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 23, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




I suspect that he is just a google bot....no way that anyone would pay for his illiterate rantings.....JMHO.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 23, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


And once again you fail to make an argument of any kind but just babble.

The evidence proves you wrong and that is the end of that


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 23, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Except that you read them.

And they infuriate you because my posts are accurate and prove you wrong.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 23, 2017)

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Like I said for many reasons.

You ignore that fact and insist it proves your case when in fact it does not.

And once again you make no argument of any kind and present no evidence or facts of any kind


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...





yeah this stupid fuck shill of the governments always likes to think he won by having the last word but he exposes how he has no crediblity talking to himself all the time when he addresses me in the first person. knowing i have him on ignore.

the whole world can see what a moron he is addressing someone in the first person as he does with me.

i guessing you use logic and common sense with me that when someone puts YOU on ignore,you dont talk to them in the first person as he does am i right>


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



yeah your probably right.I think i have been giving him way too much credit all these years as a CIA employee because they are much more clever than this stupid fuck. .Like that one lead investigater who was on the investigative team in the 70's after the public saw past the lies of the warren commission and knew there were multiple shooters they invented a new patsy the Mob since the american people were no longer falling for their bullshit anymore on oswald being the lone assassin.

He wrote a book claiming it was a solo mob hit ignoring the CIA's role in it.now THAT is a government agent who is far more clever than this stupid fuck.

He probably lives  in the basement of someone that looks out after him because he cant fend for himself in the real world and since he has no friends in his life,he spends all day trolling message boards and gets money from them for his living expenses.that would explain his childlike obsession he has of talking to himself in the first person and so obsessed with trying to get everybody to believe him.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 24, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You quoted me several times proving i am not on ignore with you and you are just crying because you have been defeated.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 24, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




I am talking to you and you are reading it.

Otherwise you would not be directly quoting my post which is not ignoring anyone.

I just prove you wrong every time and make you my bitch.


----------



## gipper (Aug 24, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Hey Soupy is it true that once you are CIA, you are always CIA?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 24, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Ask a former employer.

Still no argument or evidence from your foolish argument.

So by now we all know you are full of BS and proven wrong


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



that would explain why he comes back for the ass beatings he gets here everyday,he cant walk away and quit trolling like he wants to because he has gotten into deep with them and he knows they will kill him if he tells them he wants out.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 24, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




The nazi has become nothing but a time wasting parody poster. He can post from now until doomsday and I won't give a shit. He has already proven that he doesn't know anything but the official "gubermint" line.There are actually people out there that pose more of a challenge than that clown and his lapdog.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 24, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




How predictable I proved you wrong and debunked you every time and you deny it


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 24, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Actually you just run away and bitch because you know I debunked your claims and proved you wrong.

And there are no nazis here


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



as i said before,i would actually spend time with CIA stooge Robert Blakey in a discussion on this because he is a far more clever agent than this stupid fuck.

Blakey as i said before,wrote a book that it was a mod hit and the mob alone that did it and ignored anything that pointed towards CIA involvement during the HSCA investigation.

Blakey i would actually waste my time on watching him try and weasel out of facts that we have proven how oswald was a CIA agent. since he DOES admit the truth there was a conspiracy,i would fine him to a worthwhile opponent worth my time because it would actually be fun and amusing seeing him try and dodge the facts we posted how oswald worked for the CIA.  this stupid fuck? nobody should ever waste their valuable time on.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 24, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



You have never proven that Oswald was a CIA agent, no one has.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2017)

the shill as always is slinging  shit in defeat like the whining monkey troll he is.^


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 24, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> the shill as always is slinging  shit in defeat like the whining monkey troll he is.^


As always you say that when you are proven wrong and you have been proven wrong


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Yeah he just hung out with CIA agents for the fun of it.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 25, 2017)

*Expert reveals tampering in JFK assassination photos*

They removed the picture of Ted Cruz's father from the original photo's.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Chides the idiot who _thinks_ Oswald was anti-communist.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


He did not hang out with any agents.

Still no evidence for any of your claims


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


His evidence consists of, _"what, you really believe that??"_


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2017)

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You just exposed yourself as a fool.  Anyone who has bothered to study Oswald for 10 minutes, knows he was NOT a commie.


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Again proof you are an idiot.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Which is a falsehood.

If that were true you could easily present evidence to support your claim.

Since you cannot cite and evidence we now you are wrong and he was a communist and you cannot refute that historic truth


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Wrong because you made an assertion you cannot support with evidence thus proving you are the dupe


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


LOL

So let's see your evidence... _'you're a fool if you believe that,'_ is not evidence -- it's a dumbfuck's replacement for evidence said dumbfuck can't produce.

And as it stands, you can't produce.


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2017)

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Why do you post in this thread?  Clearly you know nothing about Oswald or the assassination.

Again...you prove what a dupe you are.  You believe Oswald had no contacts with the CIA or any other government agencies.  You believe Oswald was a commie.  These beliefs indicate your lack of knowledge. 

Stop posting in this thread NOW!!!  We don't need stupid people here.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


^^^ still not a shred of evidence to back his moronic claims.


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2017)

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Quiz Time:

Do you know who was George de Mohrenschildt?


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Of course. Lemme guess -- you think hearsay trumps first hand knowledge, am I right?


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2017)

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Please give us your 'first hand knowledge."


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




You are dealing with time wasting "knows-nothings" that can't see the forest because there are too many trees in their way. We have more than proven the fact that JFK's murder was a CIA/MIC/shadow government operation. The last 50 plus years and the work of incredible dogged researchers have proven as much. These idiots cling to the discredited "Warren Commission" as if it was a legit investigation. They are no longer worth the effort because they have been hoisted by their own petards.


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Agreed.

They are a bunch of pussies that are AFRAID to accept the fact that our government is a criminal operation, that murdered a great president.  They cling to the absurd and childish view that government is good and would never do harmful things.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


How many times must I post this until reality penetrates your skull?


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2017)

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yeah Oswald only speaks and writes the truth, EXCEPT when he said he was a patsy.  WTF man...are you nuts?


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Oswald was a spy....do people really believe that Oswald would have been given asylum in the U.S.S.R without claiming to be a commie? He was a CIA/Deep State op.....nothing more or less. He came back and underwent no scrutiny and for obvious reasons.


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2017)

Faun said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


DUPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Absolutely.  You and I can see this obvious fact, but many somehow can't. 

Good lord!  We concluded this...like back in the late 1980s.  How the fuck does anyone still believe the lies of the government?  It blows my mind that some can be so clueless.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




I know far more about it than you and that fact has been proven.

You just moved the bar from hanging out with agents to having contacts. Not the same thing fool.

He may well have had some contacts with CIA employees but he was never an agent or employee of the CIA and that is fact.

He was also a die hard communist and that is fact.

Your assertions are idiotic and unsupported by any evidence and you can post no evidence to support them.

You have been proven wrong and ignorant. Yes with you here there are more than enough stupid people and you have been corrected yet again and I will continue to do so and prove you wrong and a liar every time


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Yes you are


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Remember this dupe...Oswald was a deep state operative.  He was an ardent ANTI-COMMUNIST.  He had multiple ties to deep state operatives within the US government.  

Now you know what happened on November 22, 1963.  Thank me for enlightening you...NOW!

Hey Soupy...maybe you worked with Oswald.  Yes?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Oswald never served in government intelligence and was no spy and no evidence even remotely proves anything else.

He underwent normal scrutiny for such a fool as a communist who tried to live in the workers paradise which is what he did.

Yes we concluded it when the Warren Commission finished it's investigation and you cannot even challenge their conclusions. You have never read their report although you did admit openly to LYING about having read it.

The evidence shows he was a communist you lack any ability to show evidence to the contrary.

there is no evidence he worked for the CIA ad you can present no evidence that there was.

You are my bitch


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Hey Soupy bitch...where were YOU on November 22, 1963?

...were you on the grassy knoll?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Oswald was a Marine and nothing more which was his only employment for the government


He was a die hard communist as the evidence shows. You can present no evidence that he was an anti communist so you are proven wrong and you know this.

There is no evidence of any kind that he had any other ties to the government beyond his mundane and ordinary military service.

Yes we all know He acted alone and Murdered Kennedy and you stand corrected boy.

Despite the fact that you are gullible and a dupe you have in fact been schooled


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Where were you yesterday?

Oh that's right you were here getting schooled and educated by me now go clean something boy


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I thought for sure you would answer like HW Bush, and claim you don't remember.  

Do you know HW?  He is CIA too.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Yes he was the director of the CIA for a few years and that is all.

You have still presented no evidence and are massively debunked and proven wrong.

Nut you DO know that and that I have pwend your weak ass


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


So...you and that scumbag HW were buddies.


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


So you worked for the Warren Commission.  That explains it all.  You aren't a dupe.  You are a criminal.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Still no evidence for any of your stupid claims you KNOW you have been beaten


----------



## hadit (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Insisting that evidence guide belief is not stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Criminally smarter than you yes.

As LARAM would say you got yet another ass beating and have been proven uninformed and wrong.

You cannot even try to present evidence because you know you are wrong


----------



## hadit (Aug 25, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I still haven't seen any specific part of the report that is wrong, backed by evidence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hadit (Aug 25, 2017)

If Oswald was an avowed anti-communist, why did he want to live in the Soviet Union?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2017)

hadit said:


> If Oswald was an avowed anti-communist, why did he want to live in the Soviet Union?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please don't ask dumb questions.


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2017)

hadit said:


> If Oswald was an avowed anti-communist, why did he want to live in the Soviet Union?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That begs an equally dumb question.  If he was an avowed commie, why did he return to the USA?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2017)

gipper said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > If Oswald was an avowed anti-communist, why did he want to live in the Soviet Union?
> ...


Because even communists have to learn sooner or later that communism sucks and nothing can teach that faster than living in the USSR.

But you are accepting the fact now that he was a communist and not an anti communist


----------



## TomParks (Aug 25, 2017)

Garrison had the best book on what happened that day, but I don't agree with everything. Oswald was involved and did kill Tippit I believe. Ferrie did know Oswald and Shaw was CIA...this has been proven


----------



## gipper (Aug 26, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Pure speculation having *no basis* or foundation in *fact*; hence unfounded...like every post you have made in this thread.


----------



## gipper (Aug 26, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Garrison had the best book on what happened that day, but I don't agree with everything. Oswald was involved and did kill Tippit I believe. Ferrie did know Oswald and Shaw was CIA...this has been proven


There were so many good books on the subject, I think it impossible to say one is the best.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




You're demented as I've already pointed out to you that I believe Oswald when he said he was a patsy.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




As always, you post uncorroborated opinion in lieu of evidence because you have none.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Oswald himself said he was communist. A deranged moron in an Internet forum screams otherwise.

Hmmm.... whom to believe?

Tough choice.


----------



## hadit (Aug 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > If Oswald was an avowed anti-communist, why did he want to live in the Soviet Union?
> ...



Try giving a smart answer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Garrison had the best book on what happened that day, but I don't agree with everything. Oswald was involved and did kill Tippit I believe. Ferrie did know Oswald and Shaw was CIA...this has been proven
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




the UNDERSTATEMENT of the century.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 26, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Garrison had the best book on what happened that day, but I don't agree with everything. Oswald was involved and did kill Tippit I believe. Ferrie did know Oswald and Shaw was CIA...this has been proven



The case against Oswald shooting Tippet is every bit as flimsy with no evidence or facts to back it up as him shooting kennedy is. its just pure speculation and conjecture,nothing concrete same as with JFK. If anything,the evidence proves he could not have done it same as with Kennedy.

here is a witness that was interviewed way back then who were there that day.she said she  saw TWO men,neither that fit the description of oswald. the black lady died mysteriously after giving this interview saying she saw two men there and none fit the description of oswald.
there are a couple other witnesses that backed up her story as well.cant remember their names though.
also the closest witness to the shooting,domego something,also said he saw two men there and could not identify oswald in a lineup.after his brother who looked just like him got killed later a few days later after not being able to identify oswald,he recanted his story and then identified oswald. obviously he knew he would get murdered same as his brother if he did not recant his story. they obviously mistaked his brother for him when the CIA murdered his brother.

oh and dont forget,the ballistics report filed  from the scene of the crime did not match oswaldsgun found on him either.case closed.oswald innocent here as well and the nazi shill here can only sling shit in defeat like the money troll he is.

watch these videos as well,the facts prove oswald innocent here as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 26, 2017)

Lets see,we have agents the NAZI shill,agent faun and HAD IT WITH THE TRUTH,sent here by their handlers to sling shit in  defeat like the monkey trolls they are to earn their big bucks for the ass beatings they get here everyday.


----------



## gipper (Aug 26, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Garrison had the best book on what happened that day, but I don't agree with everything. Oswald was involved and did kill Tippit I believe. Ferrie did know Oswald and Shaw was CIA...this has been proven
> ...


All good points. I also seem to recall the time line for Oswald to get from his apartment to the site where Trippet was murdered, was nearly impossible.  Secondly there was some suspicion that Tripett was a corrupt cop or knew something dangerous people wanted kept quiet.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 26, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Garrison had the best book on what happened that day, but I don't agree with everything. Oswald was involved and did kill Tippit I believe. Ferrie did know Oswald and Shaw was CIA...this has been proven



Oswald and Ferrie knew each other as teenagers which is pretty meaningless.

Ferrie had no later involvement with Oswald and none at all with Shaw.

Shaw was not CIA and garrison was mostly a fraud


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


The time line was not nearly impossible it was quite easy. Many have easily recreated it. 

There was no such suspicion about Tibbets.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 26, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Lets see,we have agents the NAZI shill,agent faun and HAD IT WITH THE TRUTH,sent here by their handlers to sling shit in  defeat like the monkey trolls they are to earn their big bucks for the ass beatings they get here everyday.


Still no argument or facts


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 26, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Garrison had the best book on what happened that day, but I don't agree with everything. Oswald was involved and did kill Tippit I believe. Ferrie did know Oswald and Shaw was CIA...this has been proven
> ...


All false.

She did not die mysteriously as you claim and she was the farthest witness from the crime.

The ones who were closer clearly identified Oswald and no one else.

The physical evidence proved Oswald shot Tibbets and no one else did. The bullet recovered from the scene ALL matched Oswald's pistol which was found on his person. The expended sell casings ALL matched his pistol.

Sorry boy but that is damning evidence and none of your half remembered BS contradicts it


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Wrong it is you posting speculation I am posting facts which destroy you


----------



## TomParks (Aug 26, 2017)

Aquilla Clemmons saw the taxi cab driver and ted calloway run after the shooter with Tippits gun....Oz was the shooter the evidence is solid


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 26, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Aquilla Clemmons saw the taxi cab driver and ted calloway run after the shooter with Tippits gun....Oz was the shooter the evidence is solid



Tippet must have been a dear friend of yours because you are trolling same as the Nazi shill ignoring FACTS that the ballistics did not match oswalds gun doing what the Nazi shill does only reading PARTS of posts only seeing what you want to see.

Oh and  the problem with your rambling there is they ran off in OPPOSITE  directions, thanks for proving you have done no research into this.you lose same as nazi troll always does that oswald shot kennedy.deal with it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...



you might want to inform tom on this since he is clearly in denial he has been owned by me.

Yeah thanks for brininging that up because that proves it was IMPOSSIBLE  for Oswald to have shot him AND to have walked the mile and a half to the texas theater at the time of his arrest. Nobody has ever been able to accomplish that miracle feat. 

Have you ever been down to that neighborhood and tried to walk the distance in the timeframe the WC said he covered that distance? its impossible.I have tried ti THREE times.never came close once. Oh and they even timed a world class sprinter and even HE was not able to do it.true story.that is NOT heresay.

you will never hear that from the LAMESTREAM media reported though of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 26, 2017)

The Nazi shill can only sling shit in defeat like themonkey  troll he is that oswald shot JFK because here is a texas lawyer from way back then saying the case against oswald was very circumstantial and as a result,very weak and would not hold up in court.That is one reason he had to be  silenced.


Nazi shill can only do this in defeat now.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 26, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Aquilla Clemmons saw the taxi cab driver and ted calloway run after the shooter with Tippits gun....Oz was the shooter the evidence is solid
> ...


I am not ignoring facts you are.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 26, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> The Nazi shill can only sling shit in defeat like themonkey  troll he is that oswald shot JFK because here is a texas lawyer from way back then saying the case against oswald was very circumstantial and as a result,very weak and would not hold up in court.That is one reason he had to be  silenced.
> 
> 
> Nazi shill can only do this in defeat now.


Except he was not silenced and fictional videos mean nothing except that you are defeated


----------



## gipper (Aug 27, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Garrison had the best book on what happened that day, but I don't agree with everything. Oswald was involved and did kill Tippit I believe. Ferrie did know Oswald and Shaw was CIA...this has been proven
> ...


Since the WC purposely ignored Acquilla Clemons, I can only assume the statists dupes here don't know anything about her.  I think you stumped them.

LMFAO.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 27, 2017)

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Actually she has been well known for a long while.

She was too far away to really see much of anything and the closer witnesses all contradict her positively identifying Oswald as the shooter.

Naturally conspiracy theorists ignore that detail and all the other witnesses focusing on her and ignoring that she was the farthest away.

They also ignore the physical evidence which LARAM outright lied about and together the two proves her wrong


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 28, 2017)

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...



They do appear stumped indeed.Notice that they have not returned since? Obviously that is because they are stumped. Notice as well that you were the last one to post after me since they were stumped?

I am sure you caught my drift on the joke there that you were the last that had posted here till I just now did?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 28, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



No one was stumped they just debunked you and moved on


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 28, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



as i said Gipper notice MY post here was the last post on this page so far?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 28, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



No it was not.

the posts wrecking your idiotic assertion were last


----------



## gipper (Aug 28, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Queen wrote this song about you. I always loved the tune, but really dislike liars.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 29, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




You must hate yourself then since you lie and even admitted it openly.

Of course you stiull have no evidence to back up your lame arguments


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 29, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Gipper as you knowyou were the last to post at this thread just now and what better way than to go out with this perfect tune that describes you know who.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 29, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Except he was not and neither were you.

Proving the video applies to you as well as gipper who actually admitted to lying


----------



## Aletheia4u (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 30, 2017)

needs to come back to the top again.


----------



## MindWars (Oct 30, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> needs to come back to the top again.



TY


----------



## gipper (Oct 30, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> needs to come back to the top again.


I don't think anything will change the minds of the stupid statists.  Oswald was the lone assassin says Uncle...yet Uncle still refuses to release documents 54 years after the event...and stupid statists see nothing wrong with this.

If Uncle says it is so, stupid statists believe it is so.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 30, 2017)

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > needs to come back to the top again.
> ...



As usual your only argument is ideological.

the evidence simply proves Oswald was a communist and that he acted alone.

Regardless of who said it that is what the EVIDENCE shows.

Unlike your idiotic claims which are based on faith and nothing more since you never support them with evidence and are massively ignorant of the facts.

Automatically stating the government lies is as stupid as arbitrarily trusting the government. You are no better or smarter than those you criticize.


----------



## gipper (Nov 1, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Hey Nazi...this has been known to those of us who have bothered to study the event (obviously not including YOU).  

What do you think of it?

Oswald knew Ruby...how about that?

*They Knew Each Other - JFK Files – Lee Harvey Oswald And Jack Ruby Met Each Other In Weeks Before Assassination, Went To Cuba Together To ‘Cut Sugar Cane’ And Were Heard Discussing ‘Big Bird’*
*The pair were seen together at Florida’s Key West airport in 1963 and were overheard speaking in code about “Big Bird”*
Lee Harvey Oswald and Jack Ruby Met in Weeks Before JFK Assassination - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 1, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



the nazi paid shill can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


----------



## gipper (Nov 1, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


One would think that the old analogy of _where there's smoke, you will find fire_ would enlighten the statist (like our Nazi friend), to the absurdity of the Warren Commission report.  Sadly, no amount of smoke seems to move them.  Yet we have a full blown conflagration, but they are blind to it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 1, 2017)

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




the nazi shill of course always shoots himself in the foot by worshipping the warren commission as he does because he never has any answers to the fact that if oswald was trying to make his mark on history and seeking fame as the warren commission said in their OWN WORDS,why would oswald want to deny it  as he did saying he did nto shoot anybody instead of boasting proudly of it and admitting it as other assassins in political assassinations,ignoring how he did not fit the profile which makes the warren commission a joke.

the nazi shill loves these ass beatings he gets.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 1, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



There is no evidence that they ever met and knew each other.

Oswald's movements in 63 are too well documented and he never went to Florida sorry the entire claim is unsubstantiated.

Try again.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 1, 2017)

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You have no smoke to begin with.

You have no evidence for any of your claims


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 1, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



It is you getting beaten every time and childishly slinging shit.

Do not tell other what the WC said when you cannot quote them


----------



## gipper (Nov 1, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Me and others in this thread have blown up the WC, multiple times.

Just the fact that Ruby and Oswald knew each other and met prior to the assassination, is yet another proof.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 1, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



i will never understand why you feed the nazi shill troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Me and others in this thread have blown up the WC, multiple times.



the understatement of the century.


i have no interest in the babble of the stupid fuck so since YOU  read his babble despite my beggings for you not to do so,,what did he say on my point of what the WC said of oswald seeking fame and making his mark? lol


----------



## gipper (Nov 1, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Me and others in this thread have blown up the WC, multiple times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do enjoy exposing idiots.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 1, 2017)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


No you never have.

No one has blown it up in fact you have never read it and have no idea what it says.

You have failed to even challenge it and have never provided any evidence to dispute it.

Oswald and Ruby did not know each other or meet until the day ruby shot him.

You can present NO evidence to the contrary and your boyfriend is still trolling and slinging shit after having been proven a fool and liar


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 1, 2017)

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Me and others in this thread have blown up the WC, multiple times.
> ...


You are the only idiot being exposed.

Provide some evidence that they Knew each other apart from the easily debunked link you posted earlier

It is so easy to wipe the floor with you and LARAM


----------



## Aletheia4u (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 2, 2017)

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Me and others in this thread have blown up the WC, multiple times.
> ...



dude IF i had KNOWN you were going to feed the troll if he came back as he did,i NEVER would have brought this thread back to the top.

that being said,are you going to answer my question i posed YOU just then what he said about my point of what the WC said of oswald seeking fame and making his mark? why he would deny he did it if that was really what he wanted as they said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 2, 2017)

I am afraid Trump like every president since LBJ is here to serve Israel and the bankers,not the american people. Kennedy was our last real president we had because of that.He also cut off aide to Isreal. the CIA and the mossad work hand in hand together and Trump has close connections to the zionists I am afraid.He is a wolf in sheeps clothing.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 2, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I am afraid Trump like every president since LBJ is here to serve Israel and the bankers,not the american people. Kennedy was our last real president we had because of that.He also cut off aide to Isreal. the CIA and the mossad work hand in hand together and Trump has close connections to the zionists I am afraid.He is a wolf in sheeps clothing.


More comic book level bullshit unsupported by evidence which is all you ever post


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 2, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


The WC never made such a claim.

Quote them or it prove you are simply a fool and liar.

Oh that's right you never read the report so you have no idea what the fuck they wrote or said.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 2, 2017)

Jerome Corsi? LoL!!

Perhaps the greatest conspiracy theorist of all time (but you're right up there ;-)


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 2, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Jerome Corsi? LoL!!
> 
> Perhaps the greatest conspiracy theorist of all time (but you're right up there ;-)


Yes that is just LARAMs speed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 2, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Jerome Corsi? LoL!!
> 
> Perhaps the greatest conspiracy theorist of all time (but you're right up there ;-)



 after your last post,someone just shit on the floor in here.lol


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 2, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Jerome Corsi? LoL!!
> ...


That was you as always


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 2, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Jerome Corsi? LoL!!
> ...


and they just shit AGAIN in here as well as two times in a row before your other post also.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 2, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Yes you did.

twice in a row.

At least you admit it


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 3, 2017)

still ANOTHER fart from the nazi paid shill.

the nazi paid shill can only do this in defeat while asking his boss for a pay raise for his constant ass beatings he has suffered from the likes of me,gipper,dale and the OP.








on a more serious note folks,check this out,the donald is no different than Buswacker or Obomination I am afraid to say.

https://www.globalresearch.ca/the-deep-states-jfk-triumph-over-trump/5615957


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 3, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the nazi paid shill.
> 
> the nazi paid shill can only do this in defeat while asking his boss for a pay raise for his constant ass beatings he has suffered from the likes of me,gipper,dale and the OP.
> 
> ...



You are the only paid nazi shill here who is farting.

Still trying to save face over all the ass beatings you have had in this thread.


----------

